# Whatcha Playin?



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2011)

in the spirit of movie threads.. what yah playing?



Yes Vt we know your better than us, dont watch TV, play video games, or celebrate thanksgiving 

my daughter got an xbox for christmas, for myself I picked up left 4 dead, its been a pretty cool time waster during the cold winter months so far.. last night I wasnt paying attention and when I stopped playing it was 1:30 AM, so I need to "be more mindful" of the time...

I havent played many video games in a while, last one I enjoyed was star wars battle front for the playstation 1..

my parents (who didnt know any better) got my son (11) Call of Duty Black ops, which is a cool game for me, but I dont want my kids playing this game, I think they say the word motherfucker about 10 times in the first 5 minutes.. I was going to let him trade it at gamestop for Halo? Does anyone know if the lnaguage is quite as fould as Call of Duty and is it less gore (like not stabbing a guy in the throat?)

anyways, the zombie killing game has been excellent so far..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just sat the other day and played Dr Mario on my NES for the first time in a long time. Was doing really good too until minisnick crawled over and pressed the reset button.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2011)

I was playing *Devil May Cry *on the PS2 for a while, but then life came barrelling in as usual.


----------



## willsee (Jan 3, 2011)

My inlaws were going to buy me a PS3 for Christmas until my wife told them no...that I had to study for my PE April 2011. 

Hopefully by then they will have dropped in price to $199 so i can pick up for Gaming/Netflix/Blu Ray


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 3, 2011)

Angry Birds on my Droid phone. Its one of those games that defines insanity (do the same thing over and over hoping for different results).

Im a PS3 fan. I got Need For Speed Hot Pursuit for Xmas from the wife and have already beaten it. I now spend endless hours playing online. Ive also recently beaten Red Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto IV, Final Fantasy, and for grins i will play Street Fighter.

There are really only 3 game "families" i follow: Grand theft auto (red dead was made by this group), final fantasy, and need for speed. I dont buy every game they come out with as i tend to stick with the higher rated ones.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been addicted to the Lego games on 360... So far I've finished Indiana Jones and Batman... Harry Potter 1-4 is in process, and Indiana Jones 2 is on deck... it's something that my wife actually enjoys watching me play...

in years past, it's been the Prince of Persia line of games.... I'm not much of a fan of the first person shooter games...


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2011)

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood. Not sure I loved it as much as I did Assassin's Creed II since the storyline was weak(er), but the gameplay was good aside from some bugs that are fairly common according to what I've been reading. I beat the storyline already, and really only have the side tasks left (collect treasure, flags, etc), but haven't dipped into the Multiplayer yet, which is supposed to be the best part of the game. Going to wait on that until the weekend when I can get in some good "sittin' time."


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2011)

mr snick is playing the new starcraft 2 (PC), he does the online multiplayer thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the xbox live for $35/PER PROFILE is a major rip though..... The kids have been advised if they want it they can each pay for it (cause you know if one has it they all....). I wish Santa would have done better research and delivered the PS3...


----------



## ktulu (Jan 3, 2011)

While you guys were playing games I watched Toy Story 3 so many times I can recite the entire movie. That damn Lotso is gonna die!!


----------



## goodal (Jan 3, 2011)

my parents got "the kids" a PS3. My wife is very anti-gaming though so playing is a bit of a catch 22 for me (play - the wife hates me, dont play - not an option). I have 3 little badals so we got the Legos indiana jones trilogy for them to play, but i have to say i really like it. we also bought Fuel (ok), nba Live 08 (very good), mlb the show 09 (difficult). The move is pretty awsome, too. I like the archery and the boys really like the gladiator game. I would like to buy some of the more adult games but between the wifes hatred and little ears/eyes around the house i will have to stick to more family friendly stuff for a while.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 3, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I think the xbox live for $35/PER PROFILE is a major rip though..... The kids have been advised if they want it they can each pay for it (cause you know if one has it they all....). I wish Santa would have done better research and delivered the PS3...


Yeah, the free online play on the PS3 is a huge bonus. Only issue is that its reliant on a wifi connection, which if your connection sucks, be prepared to get kicked out of games quite a bit (not really a problem for me, but friends have had this issue).


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 3, 2011)

badal said:


> I would like to buy some of the more adult games but between the wifes hatred and little ears/eyes around the house i will have to stick to more family friendly stuff for a while.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an old N64... My son was interested in it so I let him play some Mario Kart 64... ended up buying an old used Toy Story 2 for him for Christmas and a mess of old racing games... He does like the Sarges Heros Green Army men games too.

I save taking my frustrations out on the world by playing Doom, Resident Evil, Bond, etc. until he is in bed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

> Yes Vt we know your better than us, dont watch TV, play video games, or celebrate thanksgiving


Not better, just busier and broke.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2011)

Speaking of older games, I really miss *Diablo*. I should hunt that down from my brother.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2011)

I played a bunch of NES over Christmas. My two cousins and my little nephew were in town, so we had a retro gaming weekend. Played some SMB3, Dr. Mario, and Tecmo Super Bowl.

I got Goldeneye 007 for the Wii for Xmas, hoping to relive some the N64 glory days. Turns out that the controls are harder than Chinese arithmetic, so I don't see myself playing it very much. I'm hugely disappointed. That's the reason I don't play new games very often. I'm not good with the keyboard/mouse combo on complex PC games, and the Wii with nunchuk/classic controller has way too many effin' buttons.

I'm probably going to download the WiiWare versions of Megaman 9 and 10 in the near future. They are a flashback to the glory days of Megaman 2 and 3.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure which madden it was but I was at best buy last week and they had one of the Madden (or football games on) a tv with such clarity that when you walked by it looked like an actual football game for a moment, that was probably more the TV than the game..


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Speaking of older games, I really miss *Diablo*. I should hunt that down from my brother.



Very true... Diablo and Diablo II, not to mention Warcraft 1-3 and Starcraft (god bless Blizzard Ent.) are a few of my favorite PC games... my other favorite PC games are mostly Chris Sawyer games like Transport Tycoon (and Deluxe), Roller Coaster Tycoon 1-3 and Locomotion... I don't know how many hours of my life have been lost due to these games... many homework assignments put off, many late nights and god know how much my social life was lost....


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got Goldeneye 007 for the Wii for Xmas, hoping to relive some the N64 glory days. Turns out that the controls are harder than Chinese arithmetic, so I don't see myself playing it very much. I'm hugely disappointed. That's the reason I don't play new games very often. I'm not good with the keyboard/mouse combo on complex PC games, and the Wii with nunchuk/classic controller has way too many effin' buttons.


I got GoldenEye for wii a few weeks ago (early Christmas present to myself) and I found the controls pretty straightforward. I bought the game with the classic controller, but I found I like using the Wii remote &amp; nunchuck configuration a lot better.

I thought the game was pretty good, although I'm pretty terrible at the multiplayer (online) mode. I don't know that I've ever played an online first person shooter before, and thus I am no good against real people. The last multiplayer first person shooter I played is quite possibly the original N64 Goldeneye. Needless to say, I get killed pretty quickly if I try playing online.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm having a harder time playing games, mostly because there is so much competition for the controllers in our house, so all I have played lately is a few frames of Wii bowling. I played through all the first Lego Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and Batman games with my son the last two years. I started playing through Lego Harry Potter with him, but my wife took over and I couldn't get back on. The kids seem to be playing Wii Party mostly now, and some Star Wars Force Unleashed.

While they are playing that, I'll sometimes boot up the PC and play IL2 Sturmovik, a kick-ass WWII flight simulator (pretty old now, but still amazing). I had the most satisfying dogfight just the other day... Flying a Spitfire V over North Africa, against the Italians. I pulled off some textbook maneuvers, things I did not know I could do, and got right behind and blew 4 of those bastards out of the sky, before being shot down by one of their bomber's ventral gunners.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2011)

*Tie Fighter*. Now that's an old, but AWESOME game! That might still be at my parents' house in my closet!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 3, 2011)

^That was a good one, alright. Are you saying you're still playing it? I always hoped for an updated version (graphics only) on the PS2 or some other console. It would rock in that format.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2011)

I might get back to playing it if I can find the four install disks. Hell, I don't even know if computers nowadays would run intstall programs over multiple disks. If they did and the game works, the game itself may run at warp speed since P4 2.5 GHz &gt;&gt; 486 SX 66 MHz.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

^You might get it to work but the graphics will likely look like crap on a newer machine. I tried to get a couple of those old Star Wars games working a couple of years ago and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 4, 2011)

RG, no Halo games dont have much (possibly any) cussing. Although the games are definately about shooting aliens they are also Microsofts flagship Xbox games so they have tried to cast a pretty wide net for the audience. If you going to get an 11 year old an FPS then I would say Halo over COD. I picked up COD Black Ops for Christmas and was disappointed in it, its not nearly as good as Modern Warfare 2.

Ive been playing Dance Central with the Kinect and LOVE IT. Ive been dancing my ass off and I must say Im getting pretty damn good at some of these moves. I can beat about 3/4 of the songs on hard. A little more practice and Ill be ready to hit the clubs.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL my daughter got that too and I have been "working" on my dance grove as well!

On Halo can you play multi-players offline? Like I have 3 kids can they all play at once? I know I am a bad parent but thats a great babysitter when I am trying to get other stuff done..

We start ball season late February and the games go away then, theres just not enough time to keep em focused on school and baseball / softball with the video games around..


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 4, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> LOL my daughter got that too and I have been "working" on my dance grove as well!
> On Halo can you play multi-players offline? Like I have 3 kids can they all play at once? I know I am a bad parent but thats a great babysitter when I am trying to get other stuff done..
> 
> We start ball season late February and the games go away then, theres just not enough time to keep em focused on school and baseball / softball with the video games around..



Older Halo games all had offline Coop play (Halo 3) but Im not sure about the newer ones (ODST and Reach).


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> *Tie Fighter*. Now that's an old, but AWESOME game! That might still be at my parents' house in my closet!


so you're saying it's time to come out of the closet?



Flyer_PE said:


> ^You might get it to work but the graphics will likely look like crap on a newer machine. I tried to get a couple of those old Star Wars games working a couple of years ago and it wasn't pretty.


I suspect that if you set the display setting to match common settings back then and it shouldn't look any worse than original, however disappointing compared to current graphics.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2011)

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Now y'all have my retro nerve itching with curiosity. With the lack of a joystick for Tie Fighter, I may hunt down Diablo first.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

> so you're saying it's time to come out of the closet?


Not that there's anything wrong with that.

I was always more of an X-Wing guy. We didn't get our first PC until my high school years, and I wasted weeks playing that. Knights of the Old Republic was a killer game more recently, I nearly failed grad school classes staying up all night to play that.

I got Mario Super Sluggers for the Wii for Xmas. I'll try to play it this week while my wife is away to kill time.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone remember *Star Fox*? Bad ass graphics in the SNES days.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 4, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> Now y'all have my retro nerve itching with curiosity. With the lack of a joystick for Tie Fighter, I may hunt down Diablo first.



Check on newegg.com, you can pick up a good joystiq for pretty cheap. I bought one to play some old flight simulators a while back.

I was always more of a Wing Commander fan. I did enjoy the X-wing and Tie Fighter games though.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 4, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick is playing the new starcraft 2 (PC), he does the online multiplayer thing.


I've been passing the time with that game as well. It's really addicting!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > mr snick is playing the new starcraft 2 (PC), he does the online multiplayer thing.
> ...


he plays alot too but overall though he is said he was disppointed...the 2 yr delay from original release date didn't live up to all the hypp for him. also he is more a defense player which doesn't work well in the new game.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jan 4, 2011)

I got Red Steel 2 for the Wii at the Library. Pretty sweet game and the graphics are okay.

The controls are rigid and require hard swings, which caused a lot of tangled controlers.

Planning on getting Metriod next, Wii shooters are kinda addicting.

Been playing Runescape too, its kinda slow paced but still a halfway fun MMORPG thats free.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 4, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> he plays alot too but overall though he is said he was disppointed...the 2 yr delay from original release date didn't live up to all the hypp for him. also he is more a defense player which doesn't work well in the new game.


I can see that.

There are a few defense maps online though. Some are pretty fun.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

I picked one of these up the other day, and have been playing some old SNES games on my laptop/emulator.


----------



## goodal (Jan 4, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Anyone remember *Star Fox*? Bad ass graphics in the SNES days.


Star fox ruled in its day! my brother and i played a futuristic police helicopter game on the PS1 until we wore it out. i wish i could remember the name of it. Bushido Blade for the PS1 was pretty cool too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2011)

I generally play Super Mario Wii and Wii Sports. During the winter months, I'll actually do some Wii Fit. I just got myself Epic Mickey for the Wii. Wii shall see how that one is when it arrives sometime tomorrow. I'll be single parenting it this weekend, so I should get some time to play with my Wii.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2011)

> I'll be single parenting it this weekend, so I should get some time to play with my Wii.


Don't let junior watch you playing with your wii wii.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I'll be single parenting it this weekend, so I should get some time to play with my Wii.
> 
> 
> Don't let junior watch you playing with your wii wii.


Strictly happens when she is napping or in bed already.

I'm a little dissappointed that it took until this morning for someone to jump on that remark.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 5, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > I'll be single parenting it this weekend, so I should get some time to play with my Wii.
> ...


I will most definately never jump on your wii wii. Were you hoping someone would do it sooner? :ghey:


----------



## Bean PE (Jan 5, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas and Assassin's Creed II, both on PS3, have been my active games lately. Kind of want to get back in to L4D2 on PC, just too busy to be able to sit down and play for a couple hours at a time these days though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > I'll be single parenting it this weekend, so I should get some time to play with my Wii.
> ...


I'm in the midst of a condensed winter class and had to listen to a practice run of a talk my wife is giving tomorrow. I know, I'm full of excuses, but I freely admit I'm a tad off my game lately.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 5, 2011)

Bean PE said:


> Fallout: New Vegas and Assassin's Creed II, both on PS3, have been my active games lately. Kind of want to get back in to L4D2 on PC, just too busy to be able to sit down and play for a couple hours at a time these days though.



I picked up Assassins Creed:Brotherhood. Ive spent most of my time playing the multiplayer. Its disturbing how much fun it is stalking your friends and then assassinating them. I loved the L4D games too. Great fun there. One of the best zombie games to date.


----------



## goodal (Jan 5, 2011)

Im having a hard time finding a racing game for the PS3 that 3-4 of us can play in the same room. they all appear to be single player with online multiplayer. anybody know of one that splits the screen for multiplayers in the same room?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 5, 2011)

badal said:


> Im having a hard time finding a racing game for the PS3 that 3-4 of us can play in the same room. they all appear to be single player with online multiplayer. anybody know of one that splits the screen for multiplayers in the same room?


try "Blur". It hosts up to a 4 player splitscreen.


----------



## mherald (Jan 14, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got Goldeneye 007 for the Wii for Xmas, hoping to relive some the N64 glory days. Turns out that the controls are harder than Chinese arithmetic, so I don't see myself playing it very much. I'm hugely disappointed. That's the reason I don't play new games very often. I'm not good with the keyboard/mouse combo on complex PC games, and the Wii with nunchuk/classic controller has way too many effin' buttons.
> ...


Hey guys, I'm interested in learning more about this game. When we were younger, my buddies and I played alot of N64 Goldeneye. Now we are grown up and more mature, and we still play games, mostly Mario Kart online. Is the new Goldeneye game for Wii similar to Mario Kart in that you can play amongst your friends online in a private room? Or is the online play limited to being thrown in with a bunch of people that you don't know, which would most likely whack me in a few seconds?


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> Bean PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fallout: New Vegas and Assassin's Creed II, both on PS3, have been my active games lately. Kind of want to get back in to L4D2 on PC, just too busy to be able to sit down and play for a couple hours at a time these days though.
> ...



I just started the multiplayer for ACB, and I think it sucks. The points system is flawed, and just walking next to someone and stabbing them is well, pretty lame. I can understand it being more fun to piss off your friends when playing with them, but the regular online multiplayer, well, I would have expected more. Even more so when free running and the aspects that made the game such a success are detrimental points and notoriety-wise.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 14, 2011)

Call of Duty has been rotting my brain for a few semesters.


----------



## humner (Jan 14, 2011)

Civilization II, over 1000% on Deity level. now I just play to see how I can screw with the game. working on letting the barbarians take over the whole planet before I land on Alpha Centaury.


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2014)

Time for a thread revival!

Anyone else playing anything good these days?

I haven't been playing anything lately other than "Tesla Effect", which I had to buy after being a huge fan of the ultra-campy Tex Murphy adventure games.

I am absolutely licking my chops for Assassin's Creed: Unity, though. I have held off buying a PS4, but will pull the trigger for October 28th. I was a little let down by Black Flag, but watching the videos for AC5 online has been mindblowing. The gameplay is so smooth and refined, the historical significance is nicely blended in, most of the maps are a true 1:1 scale including Notre Dame... I just can't get over it. If its as good as it looks, it may very well push its way to the top of the #1 game of all time list, IMO.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

Words with Friends. Haven't turned on the PS3 in weeks (aside from Netflix). I miss my video games.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

Minecraft! Anyone want to join my server?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

Ask KF how well Minecraft worked on my computer...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Ask KF how well Minecraft worked on my computer...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Though with your compact PC, it wouldn't take much to boost your video capability. All you need is a PCI-E low-profile video card. Those are relatively cheap too. So if you ever decide to want to try some light PC gaming, that's an option for you.

Been playing Smite, Dota 2, Left 4 Dead 2, Crysis 3, and Modern Warfare 3. AC Unity does look pretty [email protected]

Also tried out my buddy's latest gen. NVidia Shield tablet. For those that don't know, it's basically a gaming tablet designed by NVidia (PC video card manufacturer). It was pretty slick with the included controller. HDMI output makes it easy to game on your big screen without a lot of hardware. And what did we do with all that high-end technology? We mostly played emulated NES and SNES games. LOL!!!


----------



## bradlelf (Aug 22, 2014)

TitanFall at the moment on Xbox One ... along with Lego Marvel Superheros with my kiddos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Though with your compact PC, it wouldn't take much to boost your video capability. All you need is a PCI-E low-profile video card. Those are relatively cheap too. So if you ever decide to want to try some light PC gaming, that's an option for you.


I was referring to the onslaught of malware that got me so frustrated that I smacked the computer hard enough to break the harddrive (don't tell Mrs Dex that. As far as she knows, the HD just failed...).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

LMAO!!! The truth comes out! Usually I'll think about it for a little while about how a hard drive can be physically damaged while in a desktop that virtually never moves from it's resting place. But then I just shrug it off thinking I've seen other oddities before that are difficult to explain. You did a number on that one my friend, so says the diagnostic report from my HDD recovery vendor. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 22, 2014)

I "finished" Guacamelee on PC and Kid Icarus: Uprising on the 3DS. I put finished in quotes because these days you can finish the main quest, but there's still so much more to do. My brother in law got me Black Flag for the PS3 a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't had a chance to start it yet with all the family we've had at our house.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 22, 2014)

The only thing I've played recently is Rocksmith 2014. Played guitar back in high school but every time I picked it back up after college I had forgotten all the songs I learned so I'd just put it back down. The game gives me something to play along with and I don't have to hassle with tabs.

Just don't have much time anymore to play many games.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

ventilator said:


> Just don't have much time anymore to play many games.


Also don't have as much time as I'd like it's one of the few hobbies I have that really enjoy so make time for it. Plus I tend to play more of the online variety since I have a number of friends from college/HS who also play. Good chance to catch up and have some fun at the same time without the need to travel anywhere. :thumbs:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 22, 2014)

Not really a game, per se; but am currently playing a game of how'd the contractor install the unapproved and undocumented solution prior to submitting a design clarification for approval to said "proposed" solution.

I can ONLY laugh at the situation...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

today I have been playing the online game of get approved in oracle so I can set up task numbers for a new projects and other games like how to forecast EAC Raw Labor..


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

So AC Unity is on preorder, and I will be picking it up from GameStop tomorrow night after work upon its release.

So, I figured I'd better go ahead and buy the PS4 ahead of time and have it ready to go. Well, of course I couldn't buy a PS4 without a game, so I picked up Last of Us.

1) Wow, the next-gen graphics are really, really good. Gameplay looks like the best cut-scenes from a PS3 game. Lighting is 10x better, all in all just so much smoother.

2) This game is f'ing hard. A true "survivor" zombie game, because the standard weapons don't do shit, and the melee attacks are only good if you're one-on-one and no other zombies are in the area. Supplies are very scarce, but that forces you to explore EVERYWHERE, and that creates conversations between the characters that wouldn't take place otherwise.

3) The game is pretty intense/creepy at times, and then has a bit of an Uncharted feel to it the rest of the time.

That said, its a pretty good game, though it will likely be shelved for a while when AC Unity takes over my home life...

Speaking of the Uncharted series, I'm really looking to that on this console sometime in 2015. UC3 looked incredible even on the PS3, I can't begin to imagine what it looks like on the PS4.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth. It's a rogue-like, very similar to the dungeons in the original Zelda on NES. There are a shload of items to collect, so replayability is through the roof. Each game takes an hour at most to complete. This is how I like my games. I hate the new AAA titles...it's like watching a movie where you get to control a character for a few minutes between scenes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

I decided that since the SNF game was so terrible that I would begin COD4 again, but on the hardest level. might as well challenge myself.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

I like FPS games on the PC, but I SUCK at anything that requires aiming with a thumb joystick. Hardcore. Even with the sensitivity turned way down. Has always been a struggle, which is bizarre given that my hand-eye coordination has always been pretty good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm re-playing Final Fantasy 13 again. I want to get a PS4, but because I keep buying car parts the budget won't allow it. I really want to play Destiny.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm re-playing Final Fantasy 13 again. I want to get a PS4, but because I keep buying car parts the budget won't allow it. I really want to play Destiny.




If you order online and pick up in store, WalMart has some pretty good PS4 package deals. Typically save $50 minimum on game and extra controller. I couldn't wait, so I splurged.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 10, 2014)

Playing Assassin's Creed II. Had to reacquaint myself with the controls since I forgot them while studying for the PE. Almost done with it and then I'll move on to III.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Consoles will always be playing "catch-up" when it comes to accelerated graphics. But that's the nature of that business. Good to hear they're still improving the eye-candy though.

For me, gameplay doesn't get any better than with keyboard and mouse. But then again I'm heavily into multiplayer FPS games. A few RTS types here and there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Consoles will always be playing "catch-up" when it comes to accelerated graphics. But that's the nature of that business. Good to hear they're still improving the eye-candy though.
> 
> For me, gameplay doesn't get any better than with keyboard and mouse. But then again I'm heavily into multiplayer FPS games. A few RTS types here and there.


hey fox, someone told me recently that the newer sony smart tvs came equipped with hardware capable to play ps4 games w/o the console. All you need was to d/l the game from their site.

true/false

if true, this would be a serious advancement and essentially do away with the console.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Haven't heard that one yet but they might as well. Consoles continue to get smaller so why not just have the option for integrated. Just look at the NVidia Shield. Full on gaming tablet with pretty good graphics given its form-factor.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

Mircosoft better start making tvs then...


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Haven't heard that one yet but they might as well. Consoles continue to get smaller so why not just have the option for integrated. Just look at the NVidia Shield. Full on gaming tablet with pretty good graphics given its form-factor.




The Shield just streams from your PC doesn't it? I haven't heard of a PS4 integrated into the TV, but I can see them using their gaikai service to stream games from their servers.

I've been trying to play Mother 3 on my PSP for a while now, but haven't had a chance to play it much recently. I've been playing Sniper Elite 3, which is pretty fun, but man are those missions long. I'm glad you can save anywhere though so even if you die, you can just continue where you left off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

Computer systems for games will always be the leading edge of technology, but I still prefer the feel of the controller in front of my 70" HDTV. I have actually made myself carsick playing with that setup (several months ago playing Skyrim).


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Computer systems for games will always be the leading edge of technology, but I still prefer the feel of the controller in front of my 70" HDTV. I have actually made myself carsick playing with that setup (several months ago playing Skyrim).




Get an HTPC and a wireless 360 controller 

That's what I use to play in the living room. KB/Mouse is not practical on the couch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

I could move my PC to the living room and hook it up to the TV, I am just too lazy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Computer systems for games will always be the leading edge of technology, but I still prefer the feel of the controller in front of my 70" HDTV. I have actually made myself carsick playing with that setup (several months ago playing Skyrim).
> ...


+1. Same here. Nothing like 4K gaming!


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2014)

First thoughts on AC: Unity - very impressive graphics. They really push the hardware limits. My only gripe is that they tend to use darkness/shading to hide some stuff that would otherwise overload the PS4, i.e. an open doorway may be very dark until you're practically inside it looking into the next room. The controls are also a bit meh, which has always been a problem with the game. If you're not dead nuts on with your thumbstick, it can turn a seamless free run into dangling from a chimney from no real reason. Other than that, they will just take some getting used to.

Swordfighting is MUCH harder. You will die a LOT in this game compared to the older ones. There are some additonal melee attacks you can add, but you've pretty much got strike, dodge, and parry, and it's much more sensitive to your timing than the older games. May be that I need to unlock more "skills", but it is also damned near impossible to fend off simultaneous attacks, so the days of blocking hits from 3 guards attacking at the same time are a thing of the past.

One thing I thought was kind of neat is that there seems to be a bit more diversity to the side missions, and they're much more difficult. It's not just run/sail to x location and kill this guy. The missions are much more intricate, and there are even detective missions where you solve murders in exchange for items for the police captain.

Hoping to play for a few more hours tonight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 12, 2014)

Good to hear that they've adapted the swordplay. While it's nice to not die in massive sword fights, it was always annoyingly unrealistic that you're fighting 10 guys and they're all waiting their turn to slash at you. Or you're fighting a bunch of soldiers who have you surrounded yet you can turn and parry seamlessly.

Since I'm still on AC II and it might have changed in the later games, is the health system still the same? That is, Doctors posted around the map and you can buy potions/have health restored at a price?

Also good to hear about the additional variety on the side missions. They can get seriously repetitive. Got to say I always hate the race missions though, one slip or climb up something by accident and there goes that run...might as well just die and start over.


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Good to hear that they've adapted the swordplay. While it's nice to not die in massive sword fights, it was always annoyingly unrealistic that you're fighting 10 guys and they're all waiting their turn to slash at you. Or you're fighting a bunch of soldiers who have you surrounded yet you can turn and parry seamlessly.
> 
> Since I'm still on AC II and it might have changed in the later games, is the health system still the same? That is, Doctors posted around the map and you can buy potions/have health restored at a price?
> 
> Also good to hear about the additional variety on the side missions. They can get seriously repetitive. Got to say I always hate the race missions though, one slip or climb up something by accident and there goes that run...might as well just die and start over.




There are potions you can buy, some you can pick up off of looted bodies, and I wasn't paying attention long enough to see if health restored on its own as it did in some of the later AC games. There is a lot of crap you can buy outfit-wise that targets certain attributes, health and stealth are two of them, which appear to be able to up your health "capacity" quite a bit. I feel like it won't be THAT critical in this game though, as the battles you engage in will have to be much more selective. Smoke bombs will only get you so far.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Found a new game to try...


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2014)

Read on Facebook last night that there are a SHITLOAD of issues with AC Unity, especially for the PC guys. Glitches and framerate issues that are making it impossible to play until patches are developed. I guess I've lucked out so far, only two noted glitches, one where a guy's head walked away from his body, and the other where I jumped into eternity.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah I read a few reviews of AC Unity that weren't entirely favorable. It's a good thing I'm this far behind. They should have the bugs ironed out by the time I get around to playing it. One of the things that really bothered me was the in game purchases feature. Have you ran across it?


----------



## Supe (Nov 13, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Yeah I read a few reviews of AC Unity that weren't entirely favorable. It's a good thing I'm this far behind. They should have the bugs ironed out by the time I get around to playing it. One of the things that really bothered me was the in game purchases feature. Have you ran across it?




I THINK I have. I've seen two annoyances with it, but that's about it - 1 is that you can buy cash credits which can be used to purchase weapons/items without having to earn the in-game money, the second is that there are certain treasure chests which appear to be locked and can't be opened without either some sort of purchase or online gameplay, can't tell which it was.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Found a new game to try...


minisnick loves the original duck hunt and mario bros. We have it set up in the garage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Does he hold the gun right up to the screen? LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Does he hold the gun right up to the screen? LOL


actually no, he sits in a chair and holds the gun about 2 ft away from the screen.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 14, 2014)

Tell him to point it at a brown paper bag. Perfect shot each time


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2014)

Finished AC Unity and The Last of Us.

AC Unity - Very meh, ranks in the middle of the pack for the series at best. Ubisoft needs to take a step back and either kill this series, or seriously reevaluate what made those games good. You have one of the largest open worlds ever put in a video game, and still manage to make it boring.

The Last of Us was an awesome game. Very creepy, music was REALLY well done at the right times, several shocker moments during the game. Turns out they're making it into a movie, and casting the girl from Game of Thrones as Ellie!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3581920/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2014)

Game of War on my cell phone. This is such an addicting game, plus it has Kate Upton as the spokesmodel (and she's in the game too)


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.g5e.com/games/the_secret_society_hidden_mystery_ios

yes, I'm a dork but it distracts my mind


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 2, 2014)

World of Warcraft....played Aion at one time. And the usual phone games....two dots, candy crush, stuff like that. Tried the GoT game on phone...couldn't get into it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> World of Warcraft....played Aion at one time. And the usual phone games....two dots, candy crush, stuff like that. Tried the GoT game on phone...couldn't get into it.


Fixt.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

^I routinely play MyVegas on facebook and my phone. I've gotten at least $500 of free stuff out of it, though.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2014)

Uno


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > World of Warcraft....played Aion at one time. And the usual phone games....two dots, candy crush, stuff like that. Tried the GoT game on phone...couldn't get into it.
> ...


Lol!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Actually, LadyFox got hooked by the latest release of WoW. She's doing the free trial at the moment.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Actually, LadyFox got hooked by the latest release of WoW. She's doing the free trial at the moment.


I wasn't sure about the garrisons at first, but I'm starting to like them. I got my ret pally to lv 100, but I still suck. I just don't have the time to play to be good at it.
My SO, though, is pretty badass. Got all the titles, battlemaster, conquer, gorgeous, etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 4, 2014)

Assassin's Creed III. Hate the controls and game play so far. I've only spent a couple hours on it but it's no where near as fun as AC II was. I'll probably invest a couple more hours and see if it improves, if it doesn't then I'll move on to something else.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2014)

The start of AC3 is REALLY slow. The story and missions get better, but overall it was one of my least favorite AC games.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a good thing I don't have that one then. I have 1, 2 and Black Flag, but have only played a few hours of 1. I'll get to them someday.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 4, 2014)

AC 1 was a good start to the series. One of my biggest peeves about it was the lack of 'fast transport' options which forced you to horse back every where. If you like exploring every nook and cranny then it'll be perfect for you.

AC 2 was a vast improvement. The regenerative health was removed and switched to potions, fighting was a bit more streamlined, and you had a fast transport option if you desired or you could still horse back.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


>






When WoW came out I said I will never touch that game (or anything like it) because I know I'll end up losing my job over it.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> It's a good thing I don't have that one then. I have 1, 2 and Black Flag, but have only played a few hours of 1. I'll get to them someday.




You're a child for the first few hours of the game, including an intense hide and seek session, if that's any indicator...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> When WoW came out I said I will never touch that game (or anything like it) because I know I'll end up losing my job over it.


Why would you lose your job over a game? Everything in moderation...

I enjoy gaming but not enough to completely ignore everything around me. Especially when one has 3 jobs.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 4, 2014)

^When I was into Civilization it was always "One more turn," which eventually developed into "Oh crap, the sun is coming up already!?!" I can see WoW being as bad or worse.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2014)

haven't really played a computer game (other than on the phone) since star wars battlefront.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm thinking of brushing off my Atari. I bet the graphics are killer on my LED TV


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm thinking of brushing off my Atari. I bet the graphics are killer on my LED TV


^this...lol


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 4, 2014)

Supe said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing I don't have that one then. I have 1, 2 and Black Flag, but have only played a few hours of 1. I'll get to them someday.
> ...




Hmm, it's been a couple years since I played it, but I remember being in the second town/castle area or something like that. I liked climbing to the top of the towers and diving down.

I have a long break coming up for Christmas, but I"ll be going to the in-laws in Texas. I'm probably only going to be able to game on my 3DS and PSP (Mother 3!).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of brushing off my Atari. I bet the graphics are killer on my LED TV
> ...


I really like having the ability to play classic 8-bit games on my Wii. Fun to go back and play some of them I haven't seen in awhile. Though haven't done that much lately.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

Not intending to derail but Do I buy my daughter mine craft for Christmas this year? She's being persistent about really wanting it...

She's 6


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a hard enough time getting Junior to go ACTUALLY play without video games, can't imagine what would happen if she got hooked on Minecraft or similar...

In fact, the extent of her "gaming" is educational stuff that's available off KidRex.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 12, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Not intending to derail but Do I buy my daughter mine craft for Christmas this year? She's being persistent about really wanting it...
> 
> She's 6


For sure! My 5 year old plays WoW...and is hogging my computer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 12, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Not intending to derail but Do I buy my daughter mine craft for Christmas this year? She's being persistent about really wanting it...
> ...


Guess you know what to get your 5 year old for Christmas


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 12, 2014)

ramnares said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...


I thought about it, but gaming systems are $$$


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> > StillNotA PE said:
> ...


You don't need a gaming system to play WoW.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2014)

Both my kids (7 &amp; 9) love Minecraft. I used to have it on my computer but my son managed to click so many wrong things that it destroyed the computer with malware, which resulted in me physically destroying the computer. Huh KF?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2014)

We don't let the kids do anything on our home PC except for homework... They mostly play mine craft on the xbox or else this old junked out laptop we have so that all the viruses just stay on that laptop.

Ever since we put individual accounts for our kids and severe limitIons on what they have rights to do on our main PC we have had zero issues with viruses/malware etc..


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 13, 2014)

Man, I have so many games to play, I couldn't decide on one to play tonight. My wife and kids went to bed 3 hours ago and instead I listed some stuff on craigslist and got a workout in. At least I was productive I guess


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 13, 2014)

Not with my SO, any computer system that comes into our house must be a gaming system. That's what I get for living with a computer nerd.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Not with my SO, any computer system that comes into our house must be a gaming system. That's what I get for living with a computer nerd.


That's not what I meant. You can still have a system to play games on. Specs on WoW are not very demanding as compared to newer games today. And if built correctly, can be very economical (built 3 or 4 of them for clients this year).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> StillNotA PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not with my SO, any computer system that comes into our house must be a gaming system. That's what I get for living with a computer nerd.
> ...


I know. I really don't want an excuse to buy a 5 year old a computer for Christmas. Heck, I got some flack at work when people found out I gave her an iPod for Christmas when she was 3. No telling what they'd say if she got a computer at 5.


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd rather a kid have a computer than an iPod. Junior is asking for one now, and she's 8. Google has KidRex, which is a kiddo-safe search engine. She's constantly playing educational games and watching shows on my computer. It's amazing the factoids (especially about animals) that she'll rattle off from what she's learned on it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > StillNotA PE said:
> ...


Unless they foot the bill for Christmas, it's none of their business.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

I think we might get minecraft for the Ipad but make sure the timer works so outside time occurs... still on the fence. I think I may get hooked on it if we get it!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

thanks for the input!!


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife is working tonight so if I can get my kids to bed, I'll have some uninterrupted gaming time. Maybe I'll actually get to play this time. Although I do have to fill out a rebate and do some laundry.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Simple physics


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone have any other PS4 recommendations? I will probably pick up Tomb Raider over my vacation. Its only $35 new, can probably pick it up used from Gamestop for less. No FPS, thought I don't mind platformers that have a FPS element like Tomb Raider, Uncharted, etc.


----------



## DanHalen (Dec 18, 2014)

Command and Conquer Generals and Command and Conquer General Zero Hour nearly caused me to flunk engineering school. I played that constantly along with Grand Theft Auto Vice City. I thoroughly enjoyed building so many nuclear silos that they would nearly fill up the whole map. Using Black Lotus to drain the enemies bank account.....priceless. My buddy from college (computer engineer) hacked the game and we adjusted the damage from our weapons. The cannons in the China army were so powerful they blew up my own base. Jarmin Kell is one of my favorite characters as he can kill the tank drivers allowing you to send your guys out to capture the tanks. The Chinese army would send wave after wave of tanks to destroy your base and Jarmen Kell would take them all out. Send in about 20 guys to capture the tanks and turn the tanks around to go fight the enemy. The real drawback about playing this game is the connection issues. It would constantly "mismatch" and contacting EA was useless. They don't care they just want your money. I tried San Andreas and hated it. My buddy from school talked me into getting an XBOX after we graduated. Now I play mostly first person shooter games. I tried the COD games and want to love them but the hackers have driven me away. I'm a Battlefield fan and have all four editions. A few of you have mentioned Red Dead Redemption......man that game is awesome! I love it and wish they would come out with another. The online multiplayer sucks. It's plagued with hackers and that takes the fun out of it.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> Anyone have any other PS4 recommendations? I will probably pick up Tomb Raider over my vacation. Its only $35 new, can probably pick it up used from Gamestop for less. No FPS, thought I don't mind platformers that have a FPS element like Tomb Raider, Uncharted, etc.


Tomb Raider is an amazing game. I do hope they make a sequel for it sometime soon. I'm a big fan of that Tomb Raider/Uncharted genre as well, third person adventure/platformer?

Have you checked out Last of Us? I haven't played it yet, but I've heard very good things.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2014)

I loved Vice City and San Andreas. For the longest time, if I was frustrated with something I would just hop into my Apache helicopter in San Andreas and just blow sh*t up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Online hacks/cheats, you just have to know how to deal with them and send 'em packing. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone remember the unlimited ammo and lives hack for contra?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Up up down down left right left right b a b a start


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2014)

That only gives you 30 lives...not unlimited.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2014)

My PS3's fans were getting really loud when playing a movie or a game. I tried cleaning the vents but it didn't help. I ended up getting those black plastic caps that go on the ends of new plotter paper and using them as stilts for the PS3. Bam, no more loud fans


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any other PS4 recommendations? I will probably pick up Tomb Raider over my vacation. Its only $35 new, can probably pick it up used from Gamestop for less. No FPS, thought I don't mind platformers that have a FPS element like Tomb Raider, Uncharted, etc.
> ...




Yep. Bought it, finished it. AWESOME game, and they're making a movie out of it to boot. Have a hard time believing the movie will live up to the game.



DanHalen said:


> Command and Conquer Generals and Command and Conquer General Zero Hour nearly caused me to flunk engineering school. I played that constantly along with Grand Theft Auto Vice City. I thoroughly enjoyed building so many nuclear silos that they would nearly fill up the whole map. Using Black Lotus to drain the enemies bank account.....priceless. My buddy from college (computer engineer) hacked the game and we adjusted the damage from our weapons. The cannons in the China army were so powerful they blew up my own base. Jarmin Kell is one of my favorite characters as he can kill the tank drivers allowing you to send your guys out to capture the tanks. The Chinese army would send wave after wave of tanks to destroy your base and Jarmen Kell would take them all out. Send in about 20 guys to capture the tanks and turn the tanks around to go fight the enemy. The real drawback about playing this game is the connection issues. It would constantly "mismatch" and contacting EA was useless. They don't care they just want your money. I tried San Andreas and hated it. My buddy from school talked me into getting an XBOX after we graduated. Now I play mostly first person shooter games. I tried the COD games and want to love them but the hackers have driven me away. I'm a Battlefield fan and have all four editions. * A few of you have mentioned Red Dead Redemption......man that game is awesome! I love it and wish they would come out with another.* The online multiplayer sucks. It's plagued with hackers and that takes the fun out of it.




I liked RDD, but some of it just took SOOOO long on horseback, it drove me nuts. Especially when all the scenery looks exactly the same. Cool premise for a game, but unfortunately they sort of killed any shot at a sequel with the way they ended the original.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 27, 2014)

Spouse is looking for 1) a new gaming console and 2) games. We currently have an Xbox 360 that has had it, and needs to be replaced.

Suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2014)

I just bought COD Ghosts. Playing that tonight

No surprise that I'm playing it on the couch.


----------



## Supe (Dec 28, 2014)

PS4 FTW! I've always like the PS controller better, and the system itself has superior hardware. I also tend to like the PS4 exclusive games better, since I'm not a big FPS guy.

I played Tomb Raider for a few hours yesterday, and suspect I'm most of the way through the game already. I was pleasantly surprised. Graphics and gameplay have been very good, especially considering this was an adaptation for the gen 4 console. Definitely a different spin on Lara Croft - in this she's depicted as a 20-something girl loosely following in her father's footsteps. Not the female Bruce Willis from Die Hard like the earlier games were.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm now addicted to Minecraft... who new that using my imagination and building whatever I want would be right up my alley.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried playing Minecraft with my son over xmas break. I had a headache after 20 minutes due to the motion. I can do 1st person games, just something was off with this one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Game of War on my cell phone. This is such an addicting game, plus it has Kate Upton as the spokesmodel (and she's in the game too)


If anyone wants to play I have a 2nd account established. I need to scale back a bit and only focus on one.

Plus, I wanted to repost those pictures again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Picked up an XBOX One controller for PC so that I could play Mortal Kombat (Steam Edition) online with friends. Pretty fun actually.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 5, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I tried playing Minecraft with my son over xmas break. I had a headache after 20 minutes due to the motion. I can do 1st person games, just something was off with this one.


It's the terrible graphics...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

We were playing 2 player and my son is such a spaz the screen was constantly moving, and moving quickly. I can do the fast movement (see Battlefield 3, any Need for Speed game, etc), but Minecraft gave me a headache. Still wasn't as bad as the time I got myself motion sick playing Skyrim...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Still wasn't as bad as the time I got myself motion sick playing Skyrim...


LOL! Dang it Skyrim!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2015)

I only really used the speedup breath.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Picked up an XBOX One controller for PC so that I could play Mortal Kombat (Steam Edition) online with friends. Pretty fun actually.




How's that versus the 360 controller? I need a second wireless controller and was thinking of getting one.

I played a lot of Smash Bros on the 3ds during the break. I didn't think I would like it as much as I would, but the single player content is pretty extensive and loads of fun.

I also just started the Last of Us on the PS3. I've only played about 2 hours so far, but I am loving it. It is exactly the type of game I was looking to play.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just re-looked at it and it's actually the 360 controller (wired version).


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 6, 2015)

Ah ok, I didn't know if the One controller was any better.

I also have an extra PS3 controller, so maybe I'll use that as the extra wireless remote.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

Assassin's Creed is releasing the "Dead Kings" DLC as a freebie, presumably as an apology for f*cking up the game's initial release beyond repair (from what I hear, they're 4-5 patches deep for the PC folks and STILL haven't fixed most of the issues).


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think I can adequately express my joy about this archive of MS-DOS games.

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

csb said:


> I don't think I can adequately express my joy about this archive of MS-DOS games.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2


i have to check this out at home. I can't open the link here at work since it is blocked. sounds intriguing


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

It includes Oregon Trail!


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2015)

csb said:


> It includes Oregon Trail!




Mother of God...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2015)

You have died of dysentery


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

My mother drowned this morning when I tried to float the river. I should have hired a ferry, but it makes more food for the rest of us.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2015)

csb said:


> It includes Oregon Trail!


Boom! EB.com group Oregon Trail game!!!


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

It'll be a shame with NJMike shits himself and dies gets dysentery.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2015)

I guess the only thing I have to look forward to now is dysentery


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

and a broken leg...


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I guess the only thing I have to look forward to now is dysentery




If you're up at 3:28 AM, it must be dysentery.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2015)

EST DAMN IT. 0528


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2015)

Wife was out of town for a couple of days and broke out the SNES. Played a couple of nights worth of The Secret of Mana. Now it's all packed up again to wait for the next opportunity.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> EST DAMN IT. 0528


F'East Coast Bias.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > EST DAMN IT. 0528
> ...




Preach!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 9, 2015)

Mountain Time Zone...the forgotten time zone.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2015)

And those yokels in Hawaii/Alaska. I usually don't count them because their KFC costs more.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 9, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> Wife was out of town for a couple of days and broke out the SNES. Played a couple of nights worth of The Secret of Mana. Now it's all packed up again to wait for the next opportunity.




Nice, I never finished that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Wife was out of town for a couple of days and broke out the SNES. Played a couple of nights worth of The Secret of Mana. Now it's all packed up again to wait for the next opportunity.
> ...




One of my all time favorite games. People gush over Zelda, but I believe this game's depth surpasses Link to the Past (SNES Zelda).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2015)

^ Turok Dinosaur Hunter was better than both of those.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike Tysons punch out with the power glove FTW


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 12, 2015)

It's amazing how much those games go for now. The prices for used SNES and N64 have gone up so much, it makes me consider selling everything. I have this game that I need to sell pretty quick before prices drop again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NES-Nintendo-BOMBERMAN-2-Video-Game-Cartridge-and-dust-sleeve-Only-/121534547940?pt=Video_Games_Games&amp;hash=item1c4c0607e4


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Mike Tysons punch out with the power glove FTW


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYDuy7wM8Gk


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2015)

I am very excited that they are releasing a remastered version of Grim Fandango tomorrow. This was my favorite adventure game of all time, back when LucasArts was in its prime. Graphics have been redone, and the soundtrack has been redone (and the original score for that game was phenomenal in my opinion.) Just disappointed that I won't have any time to play it...


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm at about 55% on The Last of Us (PS3) and almost done with World 7 of Mario 3D (WiiU). Also, finally started the second Grand Theft Auto IV episde (The Ballad of Gay Tony) (PS3). I have GTA V new in the wrapper so I want to finish this last GTA IV episode so I can start that.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 30, 2015)

I started playing Heavy Rain the other day. It's not too bad, but the walking controls are pretty terrible. It reminds me of playing the first Resident Evil on the PS1.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Was thinking about picking up Dying Light. But will probably wait until after this grad school course is finished.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> I started playing Heavy Rain the other day. It's not too bad, but the walking controls are pretty terrible. It reminds me of playing the first Resident Evil on the PS1.




I liked Heavy Rain, just not enough to bother replaying it to see what any of the different outcomes may have been. Fairly certain you can sacrifice characters in certain scenes. I will say though, the female lead in that is super hot for a video game character.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Was thinking about picking up Dying Light. But will probably wait until after this grad school course is finished.


And I caved. Super addictive game. Very eerie playing it alone with surround sound.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2015)

Is Dying Light a FPS?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Supe said:


> Is Dying Light a FPS?


More of a 1st person RPG. But the co-op play is pretty good too.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I started playing Heavy Rain the other day. It's not too bad, but the walking controls are pretty terrible. It reminds me of playing the first Resident Evil on the PS1.
> ...




Yeah, I probably won't replay it either. I have too many games to be playing the same game twice, haha.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Final Fantasy 15 starting this weekend...still playin WoW.


----------



## Mjohnson79 (Jun 25, 2015)

I love that game. But I think its 14.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Whatever the new one that just came out is.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2015)

The GF and junior are gone all next week. I suspect I will be buying GTA V for PS4 to kill the weeknight boredom...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2015)

^^^ I'll have a week in July by myself and am looking for ways to kill the time. That seems like a legit option.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ I'll have a week in July by myself and am looking for ways to kill the time. That seems like a legit option.




For what is in essence a shoot'em up game to get so many 97/100 point critic ratings... I just don't know how you can go wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

I haven't bought a video game for myself in over a decade, however the new Star Wars battlefront looks pretty sweet


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Final Fantasy 15 starting this weekend...still playin WoW.


LadyFox appears to be re-addicted to WoW. LOL



Supe said:


> The GF and junior are gone all next week. I suspect I will be buying GTA V for PS4 to kill the weeknight boredom...





Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ I'll have a week in July by myself and am looking for ways to kill the time. That seems like a legit option.


Dammit, you guys need to play it on PC/Steam so that we can play the co-op mode online. LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Is she working on the flying in Draenor yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Final Fantasy 15 starting this weekend...still playin WoW.
> ...


KF, you know what kind of PC I'm running and should know it's no where near qualified for gaming.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> ...


Step 1. Identifying the Problem

Step 2. Rectifying the Situation


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 27, 2015)

My kid started playing Final Fantasy XIV....so I had to check it out. I really like it so far.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2015)

^ It looks pretty cool. I never got into FF though. Wasn't a fan of "turn-based fighting". I'm more of the FPS type.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 28, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ It looks pretty cool. I never got into FF though. Wasn't a fan of "turn-based fighting". I'm more of the FPS type.


So far it's a lot like WoW. One big difference is you start with one character/class, and can change classes by changing weapons and leveling up the weapon vs leveling up a whole new toon.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2015)

Ended up grabbing GTA V yesterday. Only played it for a little bit, but so far so good. The PS4 graphics do wonders for it (no random spawning of buildings, etc.), though the controls are a bit touchy/sensitive for my liking.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 29, 2015)

Well this is a bit ridiculous:

https://youtu.be/Aj-Mf0ZVoGs


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2015)

That graphic also sums up my college career of playing MOHAA and SOF, particularly the latter. There was one guy who was cheating on the servers and was untouchable. It pissed my roommate off so badly one night that he ripped out his computer mouse, put it in the microwave, and walked out of the dorm.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2015)

^ same goes for CS and Quake II (back in the day).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2015)

Supe said:


> That graphic also sums up my college career of playing MOHAA and SOF, particularly the latter. There was one guy who was cheating on the servers and was untouchable. It pissed my roommate off so badly one night that he ripped out his computer mouse, put it in the microwave, and walked out of the dorm.


The joys of going to an engineering college with a bunch of soft ware engineering friends is that when a cheater is identified, my friends would launch cyber counter-attacks and crash said cheater's servers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


I will keep that in mind next time I win the lottery. Or finish buying car parts for Bee.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 1, 2015)

My SO is in the Star Wars Battlefront closed alpha!


----------



## Mjohnson79 (Jul 2, 2015)

That is supposed to be a good one.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 3, 2015)

It looks really cool!


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm through most of the GTA V storyline (I think). So far, it's been pretty meh compared to some of the others, Liberty City included.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 5, 2015)

I started playing Shadow of Mordor a couple of weeks ago. It's a really fun game, but I'm not getting the LotR feel yet.


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2015)

Me: Oh look, a commercial for the new Unchart... oh, no, wait, another RE-RELEASE of an old game because your new one isn't coming out until way later than you had projected.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2015)

Today in Geek History: Test your might! Mortal Kombat released in 1992.﻿


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 8, 2015)

Played that game far too much as a kid. That and Street Fighter of course...


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2015)

It took me fricking forever to beat Shao Kahn.

I was all about those little missiles that Sektor used to shoot, though. I would piss my cousin off for hours and hours with those things.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 9, 2015)

Spouse has been playing Elite: dangerous. 6 yr old still playing WoW, and also started playing witcher 3. I don't like her playing witcher 3, but her other parent is letting her play.

I'm not playing anything atm.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Game of War on my cell phone. This is such an addicting game, plus it has Kate Upton as the spokesmodel (and she's in the game too)
> ...


Still playing. I'm up to 4 accounts now (main attack base and 3 farms).


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2015)

Stopped by GameStop last night for my Assassin's Creed preorder. I guess I waited too long, and they stopped doing the pick up in store options for the online preorders. Normally, I would just walk in and buy it Friday morning, but the preorders have the DLC missions, some Uplay credits that lets you upgrade stuff faster in-game, and I think some sort of necklace freebie thing that Junior will want to wear since she's fascinated by "the Ezio game."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2015)

People don't go to game stores anymore. That's what Steam is for.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2015)

Meh. My PC sucks. I prefer having the hardware vs. relying on my shitty network connection anyways. I'm old school.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2015)

Supe said:


> Meh. My PC sucks. I prefer having the hardware vs. relying on my shitty network connection anyways. I'm old school.


Which is how I also play 75% of my games. Without a network connection. Only need it if you're re-installing or doing game updates.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2016)

After 14 months, I logged out of Game of War for the last time yesterday. The group I was in is still going strong, but I was just tired of playing it.  It was fun, met some great people, and would recommend the game to others except that the game gets expensive quickly if you are not patient or able to log a lot of hours.  To let you know how much I played, I would have the game on pretty much all day, every day (even at work). I wasn't always doing something, but with a game that runs 24/7 it's easy to miss things so I would just stay on to monitor things.  It really is a game that requires a fair amount of dedication, and that dedication comes at a price. I just wasn't willing to pay it anymore.

Over Xmas break I started playing Mobile Strike, but that lasted about a week after I realized it was the exact same game as GoW but with a different skin/theme.  I liked MS better, but I didn't want to essentially start over with building.

Mini-Dex#1 got a couple new games for Xbox that we play together.  Battlefront is fun to play multiplayer and we've had a few rounds of true father vs son battles (Vader vs Luke).  He also got Dying Light, which is a pretty cool zombie game.  It's like the newer Grand Theft Autos and Red Dead Redemption in that it's a huge open world to navigate, and you're given survival tasks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dying Light is awesome.  The A.I. in that game is down right creepy!


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm playing KotoR on my PC.  It's an old one, but I'm definitely enjoying it so far.

I'm also family sharing Arkham Knight from my brother in law.  It seems very similar to the other ones combat-wise and the batmobile segments seem cool.  The only annoying part is the sound the game makes when you knock someone out.  It sounds too much like a gunshot so I spent some time trying to figure out who was shooting, until I realized it was the knockout.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2016)

I probably need to pick up Arkham Knight.  I liked Asylum, but still haven't played Origins.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 18, 2016)

You can actually buy KOTOR for your phone. The port is pretty good but the menus are kinda glitchy.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 19, 2016)

Oops, I meant KOTOR 2.  I played KOTOR 1 on the iPad and it was pretty good.



Supe said:


> I probably need to pick up Arkham Knight.  I liked Asylum, but still haven't played Origins.


You can skip Origins for now since it's a prequel.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2016)

http://gamestrendo.com/content/uploads//images/January2016/GIF-OPT-BROTALITY-animation.gif


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Best kill in BF ever!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 6, 2016)

Right now, we aren't playing anything. Daughter is upset we aren't playing WoW with her. Spouse and I are getting ready to take ham technician test.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2016)

Need for Speed No Limits on my phone.  Another one of those "free to play (but you must spend money if you want to win right away)" games.  

Nothing spent on the game, just need something to keep me occupied while on the train to/from work.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 7, 2016)

I played through the first three Lego Star Wars episodes with my son this weekend.  He gets stuck in some of the platforming stuff, but is pretty good overall.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

Finally got my son's WiiU repaired, and we bought Lego Marvel Avengers.  Haven't tried it yet, but my son and I had tons of fun with the Lego Marvel Superheros, sort of a Grand Theft Auto environment where my son discovered the glitch that allows you to get underneath the city, which gets you across the river and into some weird little pieces of other levels.

I got my son a good gaming PC for Christmas, and I've been enjoying just how well it renders the complicated stuff he likes to play with now.  He's been really into some freeware called 'Space Engine", which is a 3D simulation of the entire freaking universe.  It contains all the known, mapped stars and galaxies, and when you fly into them, it autogenerates solar systems with detailed planet surfaces and such, but repeatably, so you could find a planet with life in a galaxy 13 billion light years away, and send the link to a friend, and they'll get to explore the exact same planet.  It's pretty amazing, actually, and his PC renders it beautifully and fast. He got a similar game (that we had to pay for) called Universe Sandbox, which allows you to throw asteroids at earth or collide planets - pretty scary stuff, but cool and based on real physics.  Of course, he's into Minecraft, too, but I haven't really been able to get into that myself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I got my son a good gaming PC for Christmas,


Got the specs???


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

We sort-of pieced one together on Cyberpower PC.  We took their i5 gaming rig and upgraded to a GTX 950 graphics card (I think...), and I upgraded the speed and brand of the 16 GB of RAM.  I also upgraded the power supply, but can't remember now what we got. It's got an Asus gaming motherboard (can't remember which one) and liquid cooling.  I also put in a blu ray drive, and did not realize until I got it that Windows doesn't support DVD or blu ray playback anymore, so I had to download (pay) software to take full advantage of that.

It seems solid, and super fast.  I probably should have gotten the i7, but I got the fastest i5 chip instead, because I was trying to keep the cost down. It runs really fast and smooth. Windows 10 seems pretty decent so far, too.  What I really like is the clean install - no bloatware.  The only software on there is what we wanted on there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cyberpower PC puts out some [email protected] good rigs (2nd only to KnightFoxPC...lol).  But I also know they cost a pretty penny as a result.  i7 will beat out an i5 but an i5 (as long as it is quad-core) still performs pretty good in my opinion and like you mentioned, tends to be a bit more cost effective.  And liquid cooling is just awesome anyway.  I'm guessing it was one of the ASUS ROG (republic of gamers) variety of motherboards.  That's generally what I run in my rigs too (I also have an ASUS ROG laptop that weighs 15 lbs.).  Ya MS can be a stickler when it comes to DRM content.  One easy way around it is using VLC player with the proper codec.  I'm sure there's probably less messing around though with a full-blown software package.  I usually just rip HD content and load everything to an external/network drive.  Less messing around with discs. 

If if has a solid state drive, Win10 runs excellent on those. And that's an easy upgrade (larger capacity) down the road.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

VLC plays DVDs but not Blurays.  I think there is a workaround for that, but it involved downloading the key library from some sketchy sounding sources, and was somewhat illegal....  so I just purchased a player, to avoid the bloatware with the free bluray players (only like two of them, anyway)

I got a hybrid SSD/disk drive. Seems fast enough so far, but maybe we'll upgrade down the road, if he lets me start flight simming on it


----------



## Dleg (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, and until I read your post above and just now googled it, I didn't realize you offered PC build services! (I've been a little negligent on reading all the posts in here the last few years).

Later this year I might want to put together a dedicated flight sim PC for myself..... will contact you when and if I do.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 7, 2016)

Sounds like a great build Dleg!  I bet your son is pretty excited about it.  

Here's one I recently put together from spare parts for our "Lego Room".  Unfortunately, the M/B pictured here died when I tried to update the BIOS so it now has an Athlon X2 270 and ASUS M/B thanks to a co-worker.  I've been putting my old joystick to use by playing the old Tie Fighter game on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Unfortunately, the M/B pictured here died when I tried to update the BIOS so it now has an Athlon X2 270 and ASUS M/B thanks to a co-worker.


I still say that's one for the books.  In all my years building and modding PCs, I've never heard of a mobo dying strictly from a BIOS update alone.  Technically speaking the IC that holds the BIOS could be replaced but is probably more trouble than it's worth.  Some of the newer boards today actually employ dual BIOS chips such that "bricking" isn't really a problem any longer.

Nice to see an old 8800GT in there too!  That chip design was very monumental in my opinion and gave way to some of the very early DX10 gaming.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2016)

It's high time for me to upgrade my rig (even though it still runs fine).  Here's what I'm looking at so far.  I haven't decided if I want to run SLI now or add that later to keep costs down.


ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


$399.99


Intel 750 Series AIC 1.2TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEDMW012T4X1


$1,067.99


G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3400 (PC4 27200) Intel Z170 Desktop Memory Model       F4-3400C16Q-32GTZ


$279.99


EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR 6GB SC+ GAMING w/ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling w/ Free Installed Backplate Graphics Card


$659.99


Intel Core i7-6700K 8M 4.0 GHz LGA 1151 BX80662I76700K Desktop Processor


$413.99


Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO - CPU Cooler with 120 mm PWM Fan


$29.99


MasterCase Pro 5 Mid-Tower Case with FreeForm™ Modular System, Window Side Panel, Top Mesh Cover, and Watercooling Bracket by Cooler Master


$138.98


Cooler Master V1000 - Fully Modular 1000W 80 PLUS Gold PSU with Silencio FP Silent 135mm fan (6th Generation Skylake Compatible)


$194.99


 


 


ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS


$19.99


*TOTAL:*


*$3,205.90*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol, my entire computer cost less than your RAM.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I still say that's one for the books.  In all my years building and modding PCs, I've never heard of a mobo dying strictly from a BIOS update alone.




Really?  I've been there.  Somehow my Comp Sci roommate flashed the wrong update on my BIOS.  We did end up replacing the BIOS IC, which was a huge PITA.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 29 minutes ago, MetsFan said:
> >
> > Unfortunately, the M/B pictured here died when I tried to update the BIOS so it now has an Athlon X2 270 and ASUS M/B thanks to a co-worker.
> 
> ...


Yeah I looked into it, but the BIOS chip is soldered on. It's too bad too since I think the Q6600 is better than the Athlon.

That 8800 has been a workhorse. My BIL is giving me his old 460gt so that will be a nice upgrade too.

That's a nice system! What is your old rig? Are you repurposing it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2016)

Why would you use a 1.2 TB SSD that costs over $1k when you could put multiple smaller ones in that cost half that?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> That's a nice system! What is your old rig? Are you repurposing it?


This the old one (along with my laptop as well).  Haven't decided what I want to do with it yet.

http://data:image/png;base64,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




wilheldp_PE said:


> Why would you use a 1.2 TB SSD that costs over $1k when you could put multiple smaller ones in that cost half that?


Raw performance my good man!  Raw performance!  That drive is literally the fastest SSD on the planet presently.  Though I am considering a Samsung EVO m.2 SSD as an alternative which would allow me to go with (2) video cards instead.


----------



## humner (Mar 8, 2016)

Hell, I just play pen and paper or tabletop strategy games.  No need to upgrade computers at all.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Mar 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> This the old one (along with my laptop as well).  Haven't decided what I want to do with it yet.
> 
> http://data:image/png;base64,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 attachment 7815
> 
> ...


Wow, your laptop has more power than my gaming rig...

By the way, why do you need all that performance?  Are you future proofing?  That's quite a bit of scratch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2016)

I see this in the automotive world.  Vendors will build up crazy cars just so they know what the parts they are selling can do.  One of the shops I regularly buy from only carries stuff they would put on their own car. It isn't always the cheapest, nor is it the most expensive, but rather the highest performing parts with the best customer service. I never have to second guess a purchase from them because I know they have done their research and own testing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> By the way, why do you need all that performance?  Are you future proofing?  That's quite a bit of scratch.


Always wanted to build a top of line rig like that.  I'm generally a PC enthusiast when building for myself.  And most of the cost up front will come from the PC business earnings anyway. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice man, I can't wait to see pics of that beast!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)

You can see pics of my current PC (among others) on my website.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Always wanted to build a top of line rig like that.  I'm generally a PC enthusiast when building for myself.  And most of the cost up front will come from the PC business earnings anyway. :thumbs:




Then you can write it off as a business expense, right?


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2016)

Day of the Tentacle remastered?  There is a God.

https://www.gog.com/news/preorder_day_of_the_tentacle_remastered


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

LOL!!! Just posted...(safe for work)

https://appleton.craigslist.org/zip/5596071252.html



> Hey guys so I found out my boyfriend has been cheating on me so while he is at work till 7pm tonight im letting all of his video game collection go for free. He has 2 giant totes of games from nintendo to xbox one. I just want it all gone so maybe he can feel close to the loss of what I feel. Please give me a call (preferably) or txt to make sure I'm still home. Grab all of it or leave some for someone else to come I just need it gone before 630 to be safe!


----------



## Supe (May 22, 2016)

Safe to say, she'll be dead by 7:30.

Been playing Uncharted 4 for about a day, pretty sure I'm almost done with it.  Beautiful game though, but I'm not sure it feels as good as Uncharted 3 was.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Today in geek history, Nintendo 64 turns 20!  Feel old yet?  I still recall some of the 4-player Goldeneye madness sessions we used to hold in the dorms on a 20" CRT (split FOUR ways).  Some similar sessions with Mario Kart 64 too.  Good times...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

wow really?!!    

End of July Gameboy (original) will be 27.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 23, 2016)

I still have my original Gameboy. It still works great too!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> I still have my original Gameboy. It still works great too!!!


me too!!!  I like to take it with me when I travel.  although tetris is go to game


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> me too!!!  I like to take it with me when I travel.  although tetris is go to game


Can you beat level 19??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone play old PC games? If so, remember Loom, Zack McKracken, monkey island?

My mother played trade wars on a Commodore 64 and dial up back in the day, and would kick butt. My daughter....gaming is in her blood from both sides.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2016)

Fun fact - I used to be a site admin/news guy for a handful of Mixnmojo network sites and IRC chat, which covers all of the LucasArts/LucasGames news.  Monkey Island, Grim Fandango, Sam &amp; Max, Day of the Tentacle, Indiana Jones... those were the good old days.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Monkey Island sounds familiar.  But I mostly remember Oregon Trail, Castle Wolfenstein, Quake, and Myst.


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Monkey Island sounds familiar.  But I mostly remember Oregon Trail, Castle Wolfenstein, Quake, and Myst.


How about The Dig?  Full Throttle?  Loom?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Supe said:


> How about The Dig?  Full Throttle?  Loom?


Not ringing a bell, but they sound fun.  LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 23, 2016)

Omg! How could I forget day of the tentacle!

And, I swore loom characters reminded me of Star Wars. LucasArts...nough said!


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2016)

DOTT was recently re-released as a "remastered" version, FYI...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 23, 2016)

Really! Imma have to look it up! I know monkey island was redone and released on Xbox, maybe other systems?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2016)

I spent way too much time playing Contra, Double Dragon, and Mario Brothers with my brother.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Really! Imma have to look it up! I know monkey island was redone and released on Xbox, maybe other systems?


Steam is your friend...

Monkey Island had several sequels in recent years, also available on Steam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I spent way too much time playing Contra, Double Dragon, and Mario Brothers with my brother.


Those Konami games were the best!  Life Force was another.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Supe said:


> Steam is your friend...
> 
> Monkey Island had several sequels in recent years, also available on Steam.


Yup.  Which is why for the most part, PC gaming &gt; Console gaming


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Been trying out Resident Evil / Bio-hazard 6.  Good graphics, but the overall game play is just a series of decision-making where they then cut away to action cinematics where you don't have any control over the character you are playing.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 24, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Today in geek history, Nintendo 64 turns 20!  Feel old yet?  I still recall some of the 4-player Goldeneye madness sessions we used to hold in the dorms on a 20" CRT (split FOUR ways).  Some similar sessions with Mario Kart 64 too.  Good times...


Well, I'm apparently quite a bit older  than you, but I do remember some very competitive Goldeneye sessions on a friend's N64.  I was jealous and got it for my PS2 (Goldeneye itself was NOT 20 years ago!), and remember completely smoking my nephew at it time after time after time.... until he wanted to beat me up (thank God he was only 11 or whatever).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Then and Now, how game graphics have evolved over time.  Pretty fascinating.

http://www.hexapolis.com/2015/07/28/12-video-game-franchises-then-and-now-the-graphics-evolution/


----------



## Dleg (Jun 30, 2016)

My wife was drivign me nuts last night, watching TV in bed after I wanted to sleep, and she was watching Die Hard 2.  I suddenly had a very intense flashback to the PS1 Die Hard game, which I seem to recall was 3 games in one, and a soundtrack that I can now not get out of my head.  The Die Hard 1 game was a third person perspective shooter, where you controlled a little John McClain working your way up 25 or so floors of the building.  It was one of those games where you could just park yourself in a corner and pile up terrorist bodies as they all stupidly walked through the door. This part had the repetitive music that I flashed back to. The Die Hard 2 part of the game, which was the game play that I flashed back to, was a target shooting game, mowing down hundreds of terrorists and innocent people, and tearing apart an entire airport.  I can't remember what the Die Hard 3 part of the game was, maybe a driving game?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just bought Elite: Dangerous off Steam. Highly customized space exploration MMORPG. Why yes, I'll take a look at Cygnus X-3 in 4K resolution.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 26, 2016)

My spouse played the heck out of elite dangerous, would even live stream and had a following.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 26, 2016)

Currently playing Aion.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 26, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just bought Elite: Dangerous off Steam. Highly customized space exploration MMORPG. Why yes, I'll take a look at Cygnus X-3 in 4K resolution.


Oh, do you have a hotas?


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

Not according to his wife!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 29, 2016)

What's all this talk about a Skyrim Remastered game coming out?


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2016)

Played through Watch Dogs.  Not bad, not great.  Definitely not as good as GTA.  Some of the hacking kills were pretty good, but very repetitive in nature and got old fast.  

Metal Gear V - I have no clue what the hell is going on.  And once you get a few missions deep, it goes into "this is f'ing impossible" mode in short order.  I will probably get Mafia III when it comes out and not touch Metal Gear V again once it does...


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 26, 2016)

^^I quickly got bored of Watch Dogs.  It was ok but it just didn't hold my interest.

I recently finished Mario Galaxy 2 and Mario 3D Land.  I was thinking of getting back into Oblivion to see if I could finish it.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> ^^I quickly got bored of Watch Dogs.  It was ok but it just didn't hold my interest.
> 
> I recently finished Mario Galaxy 2 and Mario 3D Land.  I was thinking of getting back into Oblivion to see if I could finish it.


The key was to do none of the repetitive, lame side missions.  That's what killed it.  I had zero interest in doing anything open world.  Eavesdrop, drive to highlighted area, sit and watch, tackle bad guy.  Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 5, 2016)

Target had a price mistake on Forza Horizon 3 this past weekend and I managed to pick it up for $15.  I've been spending most of my free time on it.  It is hands down the best racing game I've played.  It's kind of a cross between Burnout Paradise and Gran Turismo.  The graphics are pretty amazing as well and even hold up on my 3 year old PC.  If only it would stop crashing every half hour it would be perfect.


----------



## willsee (Oct 5, 2016)

We just bought my three year old a Wii.  

We shall see how this goes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ha ha, so it actually isn't holding up then....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 6, 2016)

WoW legion, I'm back playing WoW. For the Horde!


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2016)

Got fed up with Metal Gear, so playing through GTA V again for something a little more gratuitous...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2016)

The videos that SWTOR puts out are epic, just too bad the actual game sucks. Wish the creators would actually put out an animated series.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 30, 2016)

> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > We just bought my three year old a Wii.
> ...




My 3 year old is rocking the Wii/WiiU.  I am shocked how good he got so quickly.

The Mrs. and I just started Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS3).  Pretty good stuff so far.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wish the creators would actually put out an animated series.


I'd watch it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 31, 2016)

Mrs. Ble and I have been talking recently about caving in and getting a console for the kids. Typically I'd lean toward Nintendo for the quality kids games, but I'm a bit unsure right now with the Switch coming out. Is it worth it to get a Wii U if it goes on sale since it can play all the old Wii games as well? Or should I go with an Xbox One with Minecraft for mini-ble1? I've not been into gaming since high school and the PS1 and Nintendo 64, so I'm pretty much clueless.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 31, 2016)

Wii U has Minecraft.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 31, 2016)

^^ I'm waiting to see if the Switch will be backwards compatible.  There are a ton of quality games on the Wii U/Wii, while I would have a hard time naming more than a couple for the Xbox.  My son really wants a Wii U for Christmas mainly for Mario Maker so I'll see if I can convince him to wait.

I've been playing Viewtiful Joe on the Gamecube.  Man is that game hard.  I remember why I gave up on it 10 years ago.  I had to dial the difficulty back from "adult" to "child" and I'm still having a hard time.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 31, 2016)

Like I said, I've been leaning toward a Wii U, but I'm having a hard time justifying $299 for a system that's not being made anymore. I don't think the Switch will be backwards compatible since it is cartridge based and won't have a disc reader.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2016)

I wasn't overly impressed with WatchDogs, but from what I've been reading about WatchDogs 2, they fixed a lot of the faults of the first game.  Kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Battlefield 1 seems to be a pretty awesome reincarnation of Battlefield 1942. But EA is being EA and won't have it on Steam.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 1, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Like I said, I've been leaning toward a Wii U, but I'm having a hard time justifying $299 for a system that's not being made anymore. I don't think the Switch will be backwards compatible since it is cartridge based and won't have a disc reader.


Could be digital backwards compatibility.

JC Penney has the Wii U deluxe edition with Mario Kart for $209 today only with code NOWBUY7


----------



## HCrum87hc (Nov 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Battlefield 1 seems to be a pretty awesome reincarnation of Battlefield 1942. But EA is being EA and won't have it on Steam.  &lt;_&lt;


BF1 is great so far, but then I'm playing it on the PS4.  We've been having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## willsee (Nov 1, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> My 3 year old is rocking the Wii/WiiU.  I am shocked how good he got so quickly.
> 
> The Mrs. and I just started Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS3).  Pretty good stuff so far.


Yeah he does surprisingly well on Sonic and Wii Sports.


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2016)

Some kids just have a knack.  I remember in High School that my friend's 4-5 year old brother would routinely clean your clock in Goldeneye on N64.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2016)

Supe said:


> Some kids just have a knack.  I remember in High School that my friend's 4-5 year old brother would routinely clean your clock in Goldeneye on N64.


He'd be no match for me and my Siberian Special Forces!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 18, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Mrs. Ble and I have been talking recently about caving in and getting a console for the kids. Typically I'd lean toward Nintendo for the quality kids games, but I'm a bit unsure right now with the Switch coming out. Is it worth it to get a Wii U if it goes on sale since it can play all the old Wii games as well? Or should I go with an Xbox One with Minecraft for mini-ble1? I've not been into gaming since high school and the PS1 and Nintendo 64, so I'm pretty much clueless.


Well, I made the plunge and bought a Wii U for the kids. I got it off of Craigslist from a family that literally turned it on one time. It comes with a few games and several wiimotes. I think I'm as excited as the kids will be on Christmas morning. Now I've got to start building a library of games for them (and me!).


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 18, 2016)

> 1 hour ago, Ble_PE said:
> Well, I made the plunge and bought a Wii U for the kids. I got it off of Craigslist from a family that literally turned it on one time. It comes with a few games and several wiimotes. I think I'm as excited as the kids will be on Christmas morning. Now I've got to start building a library of games for them (and me!).


Do a little reading up on Wii U Homebrew.  I recently soft-modded my Wii and installed every NES and SNES game on it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Well, I made the plunge and bought a Wii U for the kids. I got it off of Craigslist from a family that literally turned it on one time. It comes with a few games and several wiimotes. I think I'm as excited as the kids will be on Christmas morning. Now I've got to start building a library of games for them (and me!).


Most of the Wii sports titles are great for family/group entertainment.



MetsFan said:


> Do a little reading up on Wii U Homebrew.  I recently soft-modded my Wii and installed every NES and SNES game on it.


This. I use an emulator but it's essentially the same. Great to play some of those classic titles over again.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 21, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Do a little reading up on Wii U Homebrew.  I recently soft-modded my Wii and installed every NES and SNES game on it.


I've read up on it some and will probably do it in the future, but for now we'll just enjoy the new stuff. It seems that the Homebrew is more stable on the Wii and that the Wii U's version has had a few more issues with instabilities.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2017)

LadyFox's b-day gift:




My only question, how am I supposed to blow in this if the games doesn't work??? :dunno:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 16, 2017)

Spent some time playing Bloodborne.  It's one of the most difficult, frustrating games I've played.  After 10 hours or so I've put it aside and am still deciding if I want to try again.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2017)

Still getting a kick shouting people off a cliff in Skyrim.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2017)

Wife got me a PS4 for Xmas along with Final Fantasy XV and Assassin Creed Black Flag. I've spent a handful of hours playing FFXV and got aboit halfway through the first mission of Black Flag. Both good games, just don't play the console games anymore.

Instead I've been playing Marvel Contest of Champions on my phone. It's basically Street Fighter but with Marvel characters. You can unlock new characters, level them up, team up with other players. Good way to kill time on the bus to work or during lunch break.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Spent some time playing Bloodborne.  It's one of the most difficult, frustrating games I've played.  After 10 hours or so I've put it aside and am still deciding if I want to try again.


There are many internet threads calling that game "too hard for the average gamer," which is why I chose to pass.  I'm in a very similar boat with Metal Gear.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 17, 2017)

In my younger days I would have been up to the challenge.  I simply have too much to do to dedicate time to a game that is as frustrating as Bloodborne is.  The little time I have for playing games needs to be spent on relatively mindless ones.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> In my younger days I would have been up to the challenge.  I simply have too much to do to dedicate time to a game that is as frustrating as Bloodborne is.  The little time I have for playing games needs to be spent on relatively mindless ones.


Exactly.  I need games that I can knock out over about 2 weeks time with an hour here or there, or a three day weekend when the wife is away.  Otherwise, I get yelled at.  That's why I really like games like Uncharted, Tomb Raider, etc. that evolved from the early platformers.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hardest game ever? Hasn't anyone here played the old school NES game "Battletoads?" 

HFS that game got hard after a few levels.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Hardest game ever? Hasn't anyone here played the old school NES game "Battletoads?"
> 
> HFS that game got hard after a few levels.


That one was tough! Though I'd also argue that Fester's #$%&amp; Quest was also very difficult. F that game!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 17, 2017)

^^ I beat Fester's Quest once. I think I needed to use a turbo controller though. (Is that even cheating?)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2017)

LOL.....or I think Game Genie could help.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LadyFox's b-day gift:
> 
> View attachment 9327


So, how is it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> So, how is it?


I really like it. But the game availability is a little lacking, which is to be expected given it launched in March. On a side note, these are sold out everywhere, was definitely a challenge to get it here in a timely manner as a b-day gift.

That said, the new Zelda is fantastic.  Transitioning between big screen and the hand-held is seamless. 32GB internal memory is a little on the low side, but there's SD expansion available. The controllers are small but have excellent connectivity. No issues what-so-ever playing from across the room. Haven't really tried anything multi-player yet, but the new Mario Kart is coming so I'm pumped for that. Will be cool to take this on the go for travel entertainment purposes.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I really like it. But the game availability is a little lacking, which is to be expected given it launched in March. On a side note, these are sold out everywhere, was definitely a challenge to get it here in a timely manner as a b-day gift.
> 
> That said, the new Zelda is fantastic.  Transitioning between big screen and the hand-held is seamless. 32GB internal memory is a little on the low side, but there's SD expansion available. The controllers are small but have excellent connectivity. No issues what-so-ever playing from across the room. Haven't really tried anything multi-player yet, but the new Mario Kart is coming so I'm pumped for that. Will be cool to take this on the go for travel entertainment purposes.


Cool. My daughter hasn't asked for it yet. She's still happy with the Wii U for now. But I suspect we'll upgrade someday.


----------



## Ultrafault (Apr 17, 2017)

How about some love for Steam.

Shovel knight

Guacamele

Stanley parable

Portal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Hardest game ever? Hasn't anyone here played the old school NES game "Battletoads?"
> 
> HFS that game got hard after a few levels.


I never made it past that level on the jet-ski/hovercraft.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2017)

Ultrafault said:


> How about some love for Steam.
> 
> Shovel knight
> 
> ...


I play a lot of Binding of Isaac.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Epic...can't wait to get this for the Switch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 15, 2017)

mr snick and minisnick play the new zelda what seems like all the time.  They play "together", minisnick basically works as a scout looking for things in the background and provides constructive criticism  on mr snicks battle tactics


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick and minisnick play the new zelda what seems like all the time.  They play "together", minisnick basically works as a scout looking for things in the background and provides constructive criticism  on mr snicks battle tactics


Awesome! Breath of the Wild is a lot of fun. LadyFox plays it quite a bit as well. She's quite the Zelda fanatic.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2017)

Waiting for Assassins Creed: Origins to come out in October.  Seems to be a heavily revised gameplay, map/travel system, and is set in/around ancient Egypt.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 15, 2017)

Ultrafault said:


> How about some love for Steam.
> 
> Shovel knight
> 
> ...


Guacamelee was awesome.  I spent a lot of time on that game when it came out.

I'm still on Zelda and with the new DLC coming out, I don't think I'm going to be putting it down anytime soon.  It is definitely in my all time top 5.  

I got Mario Kart when it came out, but haven't really put too much time into it.  I was tempted by ARMS but I think I'm set with Zelda and MK8 until Mario Odyssey comes out in the fall.

@knight1fox3 did you get Mario Kart?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I got Mario Kart when it came out, but haven't really put too much time into it.  I was tempted by ARMS but I think I'm set with Zelda and MK8 until Mario Odyssey comes out in the fall.
> 
> @knight1fox3 did you get Mario Kart?


Yep, the new Mario Kart 8 is fantastic! I've unlocked quite a bit of additional vehicles and add-ons. That maps are great. I've also been thinking about getting the new Street Fighter game that was just released.. Looking forward to Mario Odyssey too!


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 16, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep, the new Mario Kart 8 is fantastic! I've unlocked quite a bit of additional vehicles and add-ons. That maps are great. I've also been thinking about getting the new Street Fighter game that was just released.. Looking forward to Mario Odyssey too!


Sweet, send me your friend code when you get a chance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Sweet, send me your friend code when you get a chance.


Will do! I've been wanting to see how that all works. :thumbs:


----------



## Ultrafault (Jun 16, 2017)

Im really jelous of you guys playing zelda, but classes have started again. Maybe ill attach a controler to my books.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm playing The Witcher 3 on console atm. Finished the main quest and working through the expansion packs right now.

I picked up one called "State of Decay" recently and it's pretty damn good. it's a zombie apocalypse game. You cannot manually save the game, nor load any auto-saved files, so toon death is permanent. As soon as I finish Witcher 3, it's going to be next.

As far as MMORPGs are concerned, Gemstone IV is mine. I started playing it when it was free on AOL. I leave it for a few years and then return for a few years...it's a cycle for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2017)

Obviously emulation is a better option, but still cool to see this being announced: http://www.avsforum.com/nintendo-announces-mini-snes-classic-coming-september-29/?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=AVSForum.com_weekly&amp;utm_source=AVSForum.com20170627


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope that they won't have it sold in Target only just like the retro NES. 

Holy supply chain problems Batman!


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I hope that they won't have it sold in Target only just like the retro NES.
> 
> Holy supply chain problems Batman!


You'd hope they learned their lesson...


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 27, 2017)

Man, I am p'ed.  Went to play Mercenaries on RE5 Gold Edition the other day just for fun and somehow I had deleted my save file.  Can't play Mercenaries without a completed file.  Arrgghh.  Not sure if it's worth running through the whole game again.     Umm......... yeah, it is.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm sure they will do like the Nintendo switch, make the $300 one almost impossible to find but have the $450 one online readily available!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Obviously emulation is a better option, but still cool to see this being announced: http://www.avsforum.com/nintendo-announces-mini-snes-classic-coming-september-29/?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=AVSForum.com_weekly&amp;utm_source=AVSForum.com20170627


They're ramping up production.  They hope to have 25 units available on launch day, and 1 available each consecutive day until everybody that wants one either has one or has given up any hope of ever finding one (99.999% of potential customers will end up in the latter category).

I was in full "shut up and take my money" mode when they announced the NES Classic.  I do not own one because at first I couldn't find one, and now I'm so pissed at their continued "desirability through rarity" marketing that I may never buy another Nintendo console.  (For reference, I own every stand-alone Nintendo console from the NES to the WiiU...have not bought a Switch).


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 27, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They're ramping up production.  They hope to have 25 units available on launch day, and 1 available each consecutive day until everybody that wants one either has one or has given up any hope of ever finding one (99.999% of potential customers will end up in the latter category).
> 
> I was in full "shut up and take my money" mode when they announced the NES Classic.  I do not own one because at first I couldn't find one, and now I'm so pissed at their continued "desirability through rarity" marketing that I may never buy another Nintendo console.  (For reference, I own every stand-alone Nintendo console from the NES to the WiiU...have not bought a Switch).


Even Virtual Boy?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Even Virtual Boy?


I count that as a handheld.  The only handhelds I have had were the original Game Boy and a GBA.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 27, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I count that as a handheld.  The only handhelds I have had were the original Game Boy and a GBA.


I don't know man.... that thing was big and sat on a table.  

You sound like me... I have every Nintendo system made, NES through WiiU (all hooked up), but I have not bought a Switch yet, and the only portables I bought were the pocket Gameboy (B&amp;W) and the GBA (still have it).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2017)

NES, SNES, and Wii 

Playstation, PS2, PS3, and PS4.

My son plays on Xbox One (he has 2 of them).

I used to be a big NES fan, until the Playstation came out. Haven't really played anything since. I still have all of them, but only the PS3 and PS4 made the move. We bought a 2nd Xbox after the move because we found out the power inverters sold in the US are not compatible with NZ electrical supply. We have since bought a voltage transformer that it plugs into.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 27, 2017)

I still have my Atari 2600, 5400, 7800, and Jaguar! 

Only the Jag is hooked up because those older RF coax systems are hard to integrate into a modern A/V system.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 27, 2017)

My game boy still works.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

Commodore 64 anyone?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2017)

NES, SNES (w/ Super Scope), N64, Game Cube, Wii, Switch

Playstation, PS2, PS3 (used more as multi-media hub than for gaming)

Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega 32x (at one point all could be combined to play additional games with higher specification demands)

Gameboy

Hybrid NES/SNES console which allows play of all my old corresponding cartridge games


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a little void that has never been filled because my first NES did not include R.O.B. / Gyromite.  I think it was 1985ish.  My brother and I were 9/10, something like that.  We saved our pennies to get "the next best system".  So, we have mom take us to KB Toy Store in the mall to get our Atari 7800, right?  But, what is this?  A new system from some unknown video game company.  A Nintendo?  What's that?  While the clear glass display case showcasing the NES console, R.O.B., and other launch games and accessories was quite impressive, it was a no-brainer.  The Atari 7800 was made by the Gods themselves - Atari - and was backward compatible with all our 2600 games.  And, besides, I wanted a traditional joystick, not a lame flat control pad.  And certainly this "Nintendo" fad will fade away and Atari will reign forever.  Right?   

Well, let's just say, that wasn't the last time I would make a technology mistake (anyone want to buy a dusty 25 year old mini-disc player?).

So, by the time I finally got my NES, R.O.B. was not included.     But, I do have the gray gun, not the lame orange gun so there is some solace there.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 28, 2017)

> 27 minutes ago, ptatohed said:
> I have a little void that has never been filled because my first NES did not include R.O.B. / Gyromite.  I think it was 1985ish.  My brother and I were 9/10, something like that.  We saved our pennies to get "the next best system".  So, we have mom take us to KB Toy Store in the mall to get our Atari 7800, right?  But, what is this?  A new system from some unknown video game company.  A Nintendo?  What's that?  While the clear glass display case showcasing the NES console, R.O.B., and other launch games and accessories was quite impressive, it was a no-brainer.  The Atari 7800 was made by the Gods themselves - Atari - and was backward compatible with all our 2600 games.  And, besides, I wanted a traditional joystick, not a lame flat control pad.  And certainly this "Nintendo" fad will fade away and Atari will reign forever.  Right?
> 
> Well, let's just say, that wasn't the last time I would make a technology mistake (anyone want to buy a dusty *25 year old** mini-disc player*?).
> ...


I really liked my MD player.  It was like the evolution of a cassette, except much smaller.

Here's my list: Intellivision, NES, SNES, Gameboy, Gamecube, PS2, GBA SP, DS, Wii, PS3, 3DS, Switch.  At some point, I picked up a used N64 off of Craigslist with a bunch of games.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I really liked my MD player.  It was like the evolution of a cassette, except much smaller.
> 
> Here's my list: Intellivision, NES, SNES, Gameboy, Gamecube, PS2, GBA SP, DS, Wii, PS3, 3DS, Switch.  At some point, I picked up a used N64 off of Craigslist with a bunch of games.


MF, no love for Sega?  I still have my 8-bit Master System, my Genesis (With Sega CD and 32X as knightfox mentioned), Saturn (with Netlink!), and Dreamcast - all hooked up and running.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL, I remember that NES ROB.

Never got that gyro to spin right with that Gyromite game, so it basically became a 2 player game. I controlled the Doctor and had my buddy just push the red &amp; blue buttons for me.

#cheating_oldschool.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 29, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> MF, no love for Sega?  I still have my 8-bit Master System, my Genesis (With Sega CD and 32X as knightfox mentioned), Saturn (with Netlink!), and Dreamcast - all hooked up and running.


I really only had two chances to pick a Sega system, when I got the NES and then SNES.  I took a hiatus from buying consoles until the Gamecube.  And I guess Sega's blast processing was too fast for me


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> My game boy still works.


mine too.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 29, 2017)

The problem with playing these retro systems today is, when you blow them up on a 100" screen, the pixels are the size of large ice cubes.  I was showing my sons Mario Kart 64 the other day and, as much as I love that game, it was a bit painful.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone else playing Battlegrounds?  My two BIL's have been playing it so I figured I'd join them.  It reminds me a lot of SOCOM but with less action.


----------



## Supe (Aug 1, 2017)

I replayed The Last of Us about two weeks ago from start to finish.  I've done that for probably less than half a dozen games in my entire life.  Goes to show how good a game it is!  Sequel looks like it ought to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 1, 2017)

Just counting down the days until Battlefront 2 comes out. Still playing Battlefield 1 every now and then.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2017)

I was anxiously awaiting the new Red Dead Redemption. I pre-ordered it (first time I've done that), and shortly thereafter its release was delayed until sometime in mid-2018.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 1, 2017)

Supe said:


> I replayed The Last of Us about two weeks ago from start to finish.  I've done that for probably less than half a dozen games in my entire life.  Goes to show how good a game it is!  Sequel looks like it ought to be pretty awesome.


Nice.  Yes, great game.  I don't think I have ever replayed a game.  Wait, I take that back, I think Mario 64.  When I met my wife, I was playing Mario Sunshine.  My wife got hooked and loved to watch.  We then went on to play Galaxy 1 and 2.  Then I thought, you know, I need to show her the first Mario 3D game that started it all.   So I played M64 a second time to show her.    

I did recently buy RE4 and RE5 on PS4 (why didn't some one tell me sooner that they were reissued on PS4??).  So, if replaying those counts as replaying, then that will be 2 more.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 2, 2017)

I bought Last of Us in a flash sale on PS4 a few months ago. It seemed a little slow at first. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2017)

It picks up and the story line is killer.  There are going to be very few "guns blazing" type moments in the game, though.  The mini game that opens on completion of the main story is pretty good, also.  Goes into the back story of one of the main characters.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to give it another go. Everyone I've talked to has liked it. It probably didn't help that I was in the middle of studying for the PE when I bought it lol.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 2, 2017)

I have never purchased DLC for any game (I'm cheap) but...... The Last of Us was so good, I had to buy Left Behind.  Which was also very good and worth parting with my shillings.


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2017)

I got it free somehow.  Think it came with one of those passcodes or I pre-ordered and got it that way, can't remember!


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr kzieg has been playing Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 2, 2017)

Kinda juggling a few games right now.  Uncharted 4 on PS4 and Grand Theft Auto V on PS3 (already bought it on PS3 a while ago, didn't feel like re-buying it for PS4, but maybe I should have).


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Anybody as excited as me about Battlefront II?


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 18, 2017)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Anybody as excited as me about Battlefront II?


The starship demo was pretty awesome so I might buy it just for that.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> The starship demo was pretty awesome so I might buy it just for that.


I need to download that tonight. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 18, 2017)

The demo was only for a couple of days sadly. I don't know if they'll have it again before the game releases.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh okay. I had a buddy telling me to get on there and download something a week or two ago. That must have been it. Well guess I'll just keep playing Battlefield 1 til it comes out.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

Not as impressed by Batman: Arkham Knight as I was the original game for PS4 

Waiting for the new Assassin's Creed to come out.  Hopefully better than the previous two, since this one has been in development for three years.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Kinda juggling a few games right now.  Uncharted 4 on PS4 and Grand Theft Auto V on PS3 (already bought it on PS3 a while ago, didn't feel like re-buying it for PS4, but maybe I should have).


Finish Uncharted 4, but don't waste your money on Lost Legacy.  It's like a crappier, few hours long version of the last Tomb Raider game.  First time anything with the Uncharted name on it left me really disappointed.  Very repetitive and poor attempt at them attempting to introduce an open world concept (all on one small map).


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Finish Uncharted 4, but don't waste your money on Lost Legacy.  It's like a crappier, few hours long version of the last Tomb Raider game.  First time anything with the Uncharted name on it left me really disappointed.  Very repetitive and poor attempt at them attempting to introduce an open world concept (all on one small map).


Wow, I've heard the exact opposite and some people say it's the best in the series. 

I've been making my way through Rise of the Tomb Raider, but it's not really clicking for me like the first one did. It could be that the PUBG crack keeps calling me back and I don't want to play anything else.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Wow, I've heard the exact opposite and some people say it's the best in the series.


I hear the same, but I don't understand it at all.  Yes, parts of the game are pretty, but the puzzles were mundane and I found the whole thing to be really, really disappointing.  Half the time is spent driving around a small map in a jeep like you do with Drake/Sully in the earlier game.  Drive to point X, winch open Y, fight bad guys (same configuration at each one), climb tower Z (there are four or five).  It was painfully boring after a while.

I also agree that Rise of the Tomb Raider fell way short of the previous.  I think a lot of it was the geography.  They didn't pick locations that made for great visuals like the last game.  

Those two games are basically the reason I hope AC is really good, because the last 5 or so games I've played have all fell short.  I think Uncharted 4 was the last one I played that I really enjoyed, and I played it when it just came out.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Finish Uncharted 4, but don't waste your money on Lost Legacy.  It's like a crappier, few hours long version of the last Tomb Raider game.  First time anything with the Uncharted name on it left me really disappointed.  Very repetitive and poor attempt at them attempting to introduce an open world concept (all on one small map).


Thanks.  What is Lost Legacy?  I'm guessing from the context, it is DLC for Uncharted 4?


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> I hear the same, but I don't understand it at all.  Yes, parts of the game are pretty, but the puzzles were mundane and I found the whole thing to be really, really disappointing.  Half the time is spent driving around a small map in a jeep like you do with Drake/Sully in the earlier game.  Drive to point X, winch open Y, fight bad guys (same configuration at each one), climb tower Z (there are four or five).  It was painfully boring after a while.
> 
> I also agree that Rise of the Tomb Raider fell way short of the previous.  I think a lot of it was the geography.  They didn't pick locations that made for great visuals like the last game.
> 
> Those two games are basically the reason I hope AC is really good, because the last 5 or so games I've played have all fell short.  I think Uncharted 4 was the last one I played that I really enjoyed, and I played it when it just came out.


I can see that.  I do hope to play 4 and Lost Legacy at some point, but it probably won't be for a while since I don't own a PS4 yet.  

I think the other thing with Tomb Raider is the story.  The first one had a pretty easy to follow story - Lara and crew get shipwrecked on an island and try to survive.  There is so much going on in this one for me to follow - her step-mother(?), searching for immortality, Trinity, etc.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks.  What is Lost Legacy?  I'm guessing from the context, it is DLC for Uncharted 4?


It may be downloadable, but it is not UC4 DLC.  It is a shorter, stand-alone game that came out as a sequel starring two female characters.  Because its so short, its reflected in the pricing for the game (like, $39 instead of the usual $60-something).

Of course, reading all the reviews about how wonderful it was, I didn't realize this until I was at the checkout counter...


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> It may be downloadable, but it is not UC4 DLC.  It is a shorter, stand-alone game that came out as a sequel starring two female characters.  Because its so short, its reflected in the pricing for the game (like, $39 instead of the usual $60-something).
> 
> Of course, reading all the reviews about how wonderful it was, I didn't realize this until I was at the checkout counter...


Ok, thanks.  I'll wait for it to be $20.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2017)

So, I bought a used PS2 from craigslist for the sole purpose of hooking it to the downstairs TV to keep my 4yo and 7yo out of my home theater, right?  Well, it came bundled with a bunch of games.  I sampled them all, was for the most part unimpressed until - I plopped in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.  This game is pretty frickin rad!  Very impressive for PS2.  Until now, the oldest GTA I had played was GTA IV on PS3.  For some reason, I thought all older GTAs were just lame top-down views.  But GTA S.A. is 3D and very similar to GTA IV in gameplay (albeit with graphics and hardware limitations).  I may just have to play GTA S.A. all the way through.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2017)

Vice City was it's predecessor and was the same. Those two are the ones that got me hooked on the series. Once you progress far enough in SA, you'll eventually unlock a small airfield to the west of Vegas where you can get an Apache helicopter and do the vigilante missions (same as if you're in a police car).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2017)

Only really playing 2 games right now. Still playing Marvel's Contest of Champions on my phone. Great way to kill several hours.

Also still playing Final Fantasy XV, although the more I play it, the less I like it. The game itself has great graphics and a good battle dynamic. The story itself is good. My only real issue is that the side quests are really dumb. The main character levels up by fishing. Another by photography and a third by cooking.


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I am playing twodots on my phone. if you don't know it you haven't lived.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

I basically don't play any games.


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I basically don't play any games.


play my game, play my game

when noone is around you, bill it to a project, but keep on playing gaaaaaaaaames


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 19, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I basically don't play any games.


Um....Okay glad we cleared that up lol


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Um....Okay glad we cleared that up lol


You're welcome!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Vice City was it's predecessor and was the same. Those two are the ones that got me hooked on the series. Once you progress far enough in SA, you'll eventually unlock a small airfield to the west of Vegas where you can get an Apache helicopter and do the vigilante missions (same as if you're in a police car).


Will that work in real Vegas too? I wonder if Uber will navigate to said small airfield. :dunno:

But ya, Vice City was awesome!!! Never played any of the other GTA's after that one though.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I basically don't play any games.


OMG, LOL - I was reading along, reading along, enjoying everyone's replies but then when I got to leggo's reply I basically laughed so hard internally that I made some sort of strange audible external exhale snort gasp sound.  It was weird.  Gosh I hope Launa or Isa didn't hear me from the other side of the partitions.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 20, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> OMG, LOL - I was reading along, reading along, enjoying everyone's replies but then when I got to leggo's reply I basically laughed so hard internally that I made some sort of strange audible external exhale snort gasp sound.  It was weird.  Gosh I hope Launa or Isa didn't hear me from the other side of the partitions.


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 20, 2017)

So how is RE7?  I'm cheap (you guys didn't know that, huh?  ) and it hasn't dropped in price yet enough for me so I am still waiting.  Did download/play the demo and it seemed pretty sweet.  Not so sure I love the first-person view but I guess I will get used to it (I enjoy the Call of Duty series (but otherwise don't play much 1st person)).  When it hits $20-$30, I'll grab it.  But, just curious, anyone play it and what do you think?  

On a separate but related note, I only found out a few months ago that RE4 and RE5 were reissued on PS4.  I bought those (but haven't replayed them yet).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2017)

Defeated the story-line boss of Final Fantasy XV over the weekend. Now comes the fun task of trying to get through all the side quests to get 100% completion.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> So how is RE7?  I'm cheap (you guys didn't know that, huh?  ) and it hasn't dropped in price yet enough for me so I am still waiting.  Did download/play the demo and it seemed pretty sweet.  Not so sure I love the first-person view but I guess I will get used to it (I enjoy the Call of Duty series (but otherwise don't play much 1st person)).  When it hits $20-$30, I'll grab it.  But, just curious, anyone play it and what do you think?
> 
> On a separate but related note, I only found out a few months ago that RE4 and RE5 were reissued on PS4.  I bought those (but haven't replayed them yet).


I feel like I would do so unbelievably bad at the new first person horror genre of games that I'd get pissed and throw my PS4 across the room after about 5 minutes of playing.

Everyone seems to love it, though.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

COD:WWII will be out in about a week. Looks good. Think I'm just a sucker for FPS though....I blame Goldeneye


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jbone27 PE said:


> I blame Goldeneye


x2!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2017)

Haha, N64, right?


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes sir. I remember my sister brought home some friends from college and me and my brothers were playing. This one guy came in there and yells at his friend " Bro they're playing your game in here!" The bro then proceeds to tell us how he beats everyone in his dorm, has never been beat, and is basically the best ever. Me and my brother (11 and 13 at the time and did nothing but play for a whole summer) take turns whipping his ass until he gets so mad he just throws the controller down and leaves without a word. It was awesome lol.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2017)

_Tilted_


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

Im playing Skyrim for now. I might stop once I get through the quests. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2017)

The new Super Mario Odyssey drops this weekend for Nintendo Switch! Looking forward to that.


----------



## Supe (Oct 26, 2017)

AC Origins comes out tomorrow.  If I have one ounce of free time over the next three days, that's how I'll be spending it!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> The new Super Mario Odyssey drops this weekend for Nintendo Switch! Looking forward to that.


Yes! I'm picking it up Saturday.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Will that work in real Vegas too? I wonder if Uber will navigate to said small airfield. :dunno:
> 
> But ya, Vice City was awesome!!! Never played any of the other GTA's after that one though.


I hadn't played any of the GTAs since Vice City because that was about the time I had my kids, and after that i couldn't play SA (although I owned it) because it was a step beyond Vice City in language, at least (F bombs all over the place). Finally my kids are now old enough (can't believe it's been that long) that I can play again, so I picked up GTA V this summer and have been playing it on the PS4.  Holy crap!  What a game!  I can play for hours, just screwing around in the world, messing with the AI bots, or play the story and still there is tons to do and see. I had to take some "use or lose" leave last month, and I spent several of those days playing it.  So worth it!


----------



## Supe (Oct 26, 2017)

My absolute favorite part of SA is the hitchhiker side missions.  Even better is the fact that you can deliver them to the cult at the top of the mountain in exchange for cash!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Im playing Skyrim for now. I might stop once I get through the quests.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Storyline only, or all quests?  Storyline can be done in about a week, but I don't think you can ever finish all the quests. The walkthrough guidebook is the size of a damn college textbook.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

All or at least the fun ones.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2017)

Supe said:


> My absolute favorite part of SA is the hitchhiker side missions.  Even better is the fact that you can deliver them to the cult at the top of the mountain in exchange for cash!


GTA V, right?  I have only delivered 2 to the cult so far. I dropped one chick off to her boyfriend at a radio tower, who them tried to beat me up so I killed them both (Bad Trevor!).  Then I picked up some dude who prmised me a major stock tip if I could get him to the airport on time, but I changed my mind and turned around too late from delivering him to the cult, and missed the deadline to the airport so he cussed me out and bailed. I didn't kill him, although i should have. Then there was some girl who had been stabbed in a heist, so I delivered her home and now she's a crew member.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I have only delivered 2 to the cult so far. I dropped one chick off to her boyfriend at a radio tower, who them tried to beat me up so I killed them both (Bad Trevor!).  Then I picked up some dude who prmised me a major stock tip if I could get him to the airport on time, but I changed my mind and turned around too late from delivering him to the cult, and missed the deadline to the airport so he cussed me out and bailed. I didn't kill him, although i should have. Then there was some girl who had been stabbed in a heist, so I delivered her home and now she's a crew member.


So this is a typical Thurs. for you, right? But what have you been doing in the video games you're playing?


----------



## Supe (Oct 26, 2017)

Dleg said:


> GTA V, right?  I have only delivered 2 to the cult so far. I dropped one chick off to her boyfriend at a radio tower, who them tried to beat me up so I killed them both (Bad Trevor!).  Then I picked up some dude who prmised me a major stock tip if I could get him to the airport on time, but I changed my mind and turned around too late from delivering him to the cult, and missed the deadline to the airport so he cussed me out and bailed. I didn't kill him, although i should have. Then there was some girl who had been stabbed in a heist, so I delivered her home and now she's a crew member.


Yep, she comes in handy as a cheap but good hacker.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 27, 2017)

Dleg said:


> I hadn't played any of the GTAs since Vice City because that was about the time I had my kids, and after that i couldn't play SA (although I owned it) because it was a step beyond Vice City in language, at least (F bombs all over the place). Finally my kids are now old enough (can't believe it's been that long) that I can play again, so I picked up GTA V this summer and have been playing it on the PS4.  Holy crap!  What a game!  I can play for hours, just screwing around in the world, messing with the AI bots, or play the story and still there is tons to do and see. I had to take some "use or lose" leave last month, and I spent several of those days playing it.  So worth it!


Yup.  These games are absolutely amazing.  The whole virtual world blows me away.  Yes they are rude and crude and incredibly in-politically correct - but that is half the fun I guess, right?  Yeah, I can spend hours just dicking around in the world not even playing missions.  Incredibly impressive games (most particularly GTA IV and V).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

&lt;sigh&gt; You guys are making me want to get back into that again. Might have to see what the latest version is going for on Steam (PC gamer here) these days.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> &lt;sigh&gt; You guys are making me want to get back into that again. Might have to see what the latest version is going for on Steam (PC gamer here) these days.


Ugggh, never got in to PC gaming.  Sitting at a desk chair, 2.5' from a 22" monitor, using a keyboard and mouse, and two little speakers?  No thanks.  I want my leather recliner, wireless controller, 7.2 surround sound, and 100" screen!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2017)

Pfffttt.

I will give it to the PC gamers, they have some wicked crazy setups...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Pfffttt.
> 
> I will give it to the PC gamers, they have some wicked crazy setups...


And you've seen my setup.

@ptatohed, there's simply no contest to mouse/keyboard when playing FPS. I will snipe shot noobs all day long with mouse wheel zoom.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

Binged a bit on AC Origins this weekend.

Pros: 


There's actually some semblance of a plot to this one

Climbing is pretty smooth.  You don't even have to think about it anymore, you can climb just about anything.

Lots of weapons

The open world in this game is huuuuuuuuge.  Like, exponentially bigger than some of the previous games.  The map just keeps scrolling and scrolling.

Side missions aplenty 

Has animated boobs

Cons:


The new fighting system.  Shields do nothing but block arrows, and you can't counter 99% of the hits unless you just dive out of the way.  It's pretty much a gymnastics competition with some hacking and slashing built in.  And it's damned near impossible to fight your way out of any semblance of a group.

Crafting - it's there, but not really.  It just sort of happens in the background as you loot/hunt, and all the upgrades are virtually negligible due to the way the leveling up works.

Headshots - they don't do shit after about an hour into the game.  I get it, this guys a level 15 guard, and not a level 2 guard, but it shouldn't take 4 arrows to the head to kill a guy.  Using the bow is supposed to be about 50% of your game play, and you can't even use it for stealth kills anymore.

Story line leveling - sometimes you are stuck doing side missions just for the sake of leveling up to continue the main story line or else you'll get massacred.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 30, 2017)

Story-line leveling is something that's fairly common to other open-world games like GTA and Final Fantasy. You need to spend hours farming Experience Points just to move on to the next storyline mission. If it's a good game, you can farm that XP when you enjoy the side missions and it doesn't feel like you're wasting time.  It does become a bit of a drag if you just have to walk around killing bad guys for XP without any purpose like a quest/mission (Final Fantasy 13 was this way).

I have a habit of doing too many side quests and end up breezing through the storyline because I'm significantly higher than the "recommended" levels.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

Since when does GTA have leveling?

I'm OK with small steps here and there, but when you have a "meet so and so at the lighthouse tonight" and suddenly you have to jump up about 5 levels, it kills the continuity of the game.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 1, 2017)

Ugh. Why are Xbox system updates so large? I swear I spend more time downloading updates than playing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Nov 1, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Pfffttt.
> 
> I will give it to the PC gamers, they have some wicked crazy setups...


That's a lot of surface area to clean semen off of.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2017)

Watch Dogs is free for PC for a limited time.  You need to download UPlay:

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/watch-dogs-1/8/


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

GTA V is getting damn good.  I was just introduced to the playable character Trevor.  He's a bad A!  I think I am at ~19%.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2017)

Trevor kicks the game into high gear. What a nut job, though.


----------



## Voomie (Nov 7, 2017)

Has anyone played COD WW2 yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 7, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Has anyone played COD WW2 yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I played the beta and it was pretty much like any other CoD game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> I played the beta and it was pretty much like any other CoD game.


This.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 7, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Has anyone played COD WW2 yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not until it becomes $20.  :run:


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 7, 2017)

On a (barely) related note, did I tell you guys I finally beat Call of Duty - Finest Hour on PS2?  I had been playing that game for literally 8+ years.  It was the case where I'd be all in to it, beat several levels...... but then get stuck on a ball-breaker level and put the game down for a year or more.  Then decide to bust it out again, maybe beat a few more levels, get stuck on a ball-breaker, shelve the game.  Repeat.  Well, anyway, I finally made myself pick it back up and stick with it.  Finished 'er off about 3-4 months ago.  Pretty good game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2017)

@MetsFan, have you seen this yet? I'm behind but I've been wanting to have another more portable dock for the Switch without having to buy a duplicate Nintendo one (which is like $70!). This will be a nice alternative and should also fit in the carrying case I have.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074MYLP9C/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> [mention=22700]MetsFan[/mention], have you seen this yet? I'm behind but I've been wanting to have another more portable dock for the Switch without having to buy a duplicate Nintendo one (which is like $70!). This will be a nice alternative and should also fit in the carrying case I have.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074MYLP9C/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


I did, Nyko has one too for $45. Some of the reviews scare me though. For the Nyko one, people said it messed up their charging port and had to get Nintendo to fix it. I do want to get another dock though.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2017)

In other gaming news, I upgraded my 770 to a 1060 on my gaming PC.  What a difference!  I can play most games at ultra graphics while still getting at least 60 FPS.  

In honor of the upgrade, I picked up Overwatch and Destiny 2 since they were on sale.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > [mention=22700]MetsFan[/mention], have you seen this yet? I'm behind but I've been wanting to have another more portable dock for the Switch without having to buy a duplicate Nintendo one (which is like $70!). This will be a nice alternative and should also fit in the carrying case I have.
> ...


Initially I was intrigued by that Nyko one when Gizmodo announced it a few months back. But now reading reviews like you, I'm not ready to make a purchase from Nyko just yet (a docking station that requires a firmware upgrade???). The adapter I linked above seems to be much more compact and versatile and also works out of the box. That's good enough for me for a mobile docking solution.



MetsFan said:


> In other gaming news, I upgraded my 770 to a 1060 on my gaming PC.  What a difference!  I can play most games at ultra graphics while still getting at least 60 FPS.
> 
> In honor of the upgrade, I picked up Overwatch and Destiny 2 since they were on sale.


@Supe, take notes on the video card upgrade. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2017)

Sticking with the 760 for now with room to upgrade later since I'm not doing any gaming and keeping costs down.  When the 4K/VR becomes a necessity, I'll plop down the cash.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Supe said:


> Sticking with the 760 for now with room to upgrade later since I'm not doing any gaming and keeping costs down.  When the 4K/VR becomes a necessity, I'll plop down the cash.


Understood. Mostly just for reference for you to see what kind of jump to make in the NVidia series.


----------



## User1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm playing Destiny 2 on xb1

I'm way better than I expected to be...which is still terrible, but hey at least I'm killing things.


----------



## User1 (Nov 30, 2017)

AND I ORDERED SKYRIM ON BF BECAUSE I LOVE IT AND WILL NEVER FORGET IT


----------



## Voomie (Nov 30, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> AND I ORDERED SKYRIM ON BF BECAUSE I LOVE IT AND WILL NEVER FORGET IT


Skyrim belongs to the Nords!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


>


I'm tempted to get Skyrim for the Switch since I never played the one I bought for the PC, but I don't want to double dip.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2017)

Free game:

Sorry, right link:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/agecheck/the-bureau-xcom-declassified?hmb_source=thebureau_xcomdeclassified_freegame&amp;hmb_medium=banner

Hmm, if it doesn't work, go to www.humblebundle.com and click on the banner.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Understood. Mostly just for reference for you to see what kind of jump to make in the NVidia series.


1080 Ti, obviously.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Supe said:


> 1080 Ti, obviously.


Well there's only (5) left in stock, so you better hurry. Don't forget to use the EB.com link. :thumbs:

https://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-GEFORCE-GTX-1080-Ti/dp/B06XH5ZCLP?tag=bom_tomshardware-20&amp;ascsubtag=THUS35931512076716987&amp;SubscriptionId=AKIAJLYKPRLXUSF4GDIQ&amp;linkCode=xm2&amp;camp=2025&amp;creative=165953


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Supe said:


> 1080 Ti, obviously.


Or if you're feeling saucy and want to up the ante, go for this:

https://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-Titan-XP-Brand-Release/dp/B06Y5C27Y3

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/design-visualization/products/titan-xp/

Or even better yet, TWO of them in SLI. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 8, 2017)

I've been playing a lot of Destiny 2 recently.  It is a fun game, but I don't know if I want to invest in the DLC yet.  Zelda's new DLC also came out last night so I will be playing that this weekend.  

Does anyone have Battlefront 2?  I have $50 in MS store gift cards, so I'm debating picking it up again.  I had it pre-ordered, but cancelled after the whole reddit vs. EA debacle.


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2017)

Each Christmas it is tradition to purchase for my dad whatever the latest installment of whatever game he's playing is out with. For years it was Tomb Raider and it's now mostly been Call of Duty. I've always just bought them at Target, because it's handy. 

This year I think I essentially purchased an empty box, because it's just a download code. 

ld-025:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

csb said:


> Each Christmas it is tradition to purchase for my dad whatever the latest installment of whatever game he's playing is out with. For years it was Tomb Raider and it's mostly been Call of Duty. I've always just bought them at Target, because it's handy.
> 
> This year I think I essentially purchased an empty box, because it's just a download code.
> 
> ld-025:


Wait, you're dad's a gamer?! And there might have been a chance we played against one another in CoD online?  hmy:


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, you're dad's a gamer?! And there might have been a chance we played against one another in CoD online?  hmy:


Of course my dad's a gamer! Why do you think I'm so awesome?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

So I just picked up a few PS3 games because they were super cheap on ebay for $0.99 each. I got, Call of Duty Black Ops II, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon, and Assassin's Creed. Any suggestions on which one I should start with? :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2017)

COD BO2 is the best of the 3.

"Swarm" those noobs!


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2017)

My new rig is ready.  Going to have to pick it up right after New Years.  I feel kind of obligated to buy at least 1 game for it, now its a question of which one.  Preferably one that supports the 21:9 format.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Supe said:


> My new rig is ready.  Going to have to pick it up right after New Years.  I feel kind of obligated to buy at least 1 game for it, now its a question of which one.  Preferably one that supports the 21:9 format.


Do you have a Steam account?

Destiny 2 supports that video resolution I think.


----------



## Supe (Dec 24, 2017)

I do have a steam account.  The friend who built my computer actually used Destiny 2 as a test mule to see how it would handle the overclocking and said it ran flawlessly on medium settings.


----------



## Bot-Man (Dec 25, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> COD BO2 is the best of the 3.
> 
> "Swarm" those noobs!


I would have to agree, it is the best of the 3. Of course when the noobs all get placed on your team.... one game I went 32 and 8 and still lost.


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

i love destiny. 

i'm downloading gta right now and OVERNIGHT it only got to 72%???!!!!!111


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 28, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> i love destiny.
> i'm downloading gta right now and OVERNIGHT it only got to 72%???!!!!!111


GTAV? Yeah it's 75 gbs! I was going to share it off my BIL's account but I'm going to clear out a bunch of stuff.


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> > i love destiny.
> ...


yeah it's ridic. i had to unistall skyrim and halo     

i have an external HD somewhere I need to find STAT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> i love destiny.
> 
> i'm downloading gta right now and OVERNIGHT it only got to 72%???!!!!!111





MetsFan said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> > i love destiny.
> ...


I also just recently purchased GTA V (@Dleg, is that the one you were playing?) because the [email protected] Steam holiday sale had it 50% off. But for real, that install size at 75GB?! That's ridonkulous! I actually decided to upgrade my main SSD to a 1TB just to accommodate that and the other 50+ games I have. LOL  The online play is also pretty cool. Until some noob slams into my new ride! But in general, the game is pretty cool. Just like old times (latest version I last played was Vice City). :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I also just recently purchased GTA V (@Dleg, is that the one you were playing?) because the [email protected] Steam holiday sale had it 50% off. But for real, that install size at 75GB?! That's ridonkulous! I actually decided to upgrade my main SSD to a 1TB just to accommodate that and the other 50+ games I have. LOL  The online play is also pretty cool. Until some noob slams into my new ride! But in general, the game is pretty cool. Just like old times (latest version I last played was Vice City). :thumbs:


I just ordered a 4TB external because it was 95 dollars and a 2TB was 75 so like. value and stuff. but it won't be here until like a week OR MORE from now. #primespoiled


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> I just ordered a 4TB external because it was 95 dollars and a 2TB was 75 so like. value and stuff. but it won't be here until like a week OR MORE from now. #primespoiled


Newegg.com is also your friend. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 28, 2017)

Do the games work well off the externals? I have a 4tb external but haven't tried it since it's only 5,400 or something.


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Newegg.com is also your friend. :thumbs:


yeah i checked price with newegg- was 10 bucks more there. i still purchased thru amazon, just not prime shipping so i could save sales tax AND 4 dollars. lol.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Do the games work well off the externals? I have a 4tb external but haven't tried it since it's only 5,400 or something.


If it's USB 3.0/3.1, it shouldn't be an issue. Even better if the external is a SSD. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2017)

Stopping Sight Distance!


----------



## User1 (Dec 28, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Stopping Sight Distance!


get your PEness out of here!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2017)

This whole being a moderator while appearing to be a supporting member (which I am also) is kind of like a fun game!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2017)

Pfft...........


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I also just recently purchased GTA V (@Dleg, is that the one you were playing?) because the [email protected] Steam holiday sale had it 50% off. But for real, that install size at 75GB?! That's ridonkulous! I actually decided to upgrade my main SSD to a 1TB just to accommodate that and the other 50+ games I have. LOL  The online play is also pretty cool. Until some noob slams into my new ride! But in general, the game is pretty cool. Just like old times (latest version I last played was Vice City). :thumbs:


Yeah that's the one. I stayed home and played a little today.  Delivered a drunk to the Altruists.  Explored. Just fun.


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2018)

Bought the new God of War the day it came out.  I have to say, they did a heck of a job and can't miss with that series.  Scenery is beautiful as always, and while I thought I would hate the father/son gameplay and the new over the shoulder camera view, I don't, and the whole thing is done really well.  There are a few things from the old games that I miss (fast climbing/descending, more basic upgrade system, etc.), but it doesn't detract much.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Supe said:


> Bought the new God of War the day it came out.  I have to say, they did a heck of a job and can't miss with that series.  Scenery is beautiful as always, and while I thought I would hate the father/son gameplay and the new over the shoulder camera view, I don't, and the whole thing is done really well.  There are a few things from the old games that I miss (fast climbing/descending, more basic upgrade system, etc.), but it doesn't detract much.


What platform? It was on sale on Steam the other day and I considered getting it. But I'm still working on GTA V and few other retro titles (PC). Though my PC is beginning to show its age. Might be time to design another Juggernaut.


----------



## Szar (Apr 24, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> What platform? It was on sale on Steam the other day and I considered getting it. But I'm still working on GTA V and few other retro titles (PC). Though my PC is beginning to show its age. Might be time to design another Juggernaut.


I believe the _God of War_ title he is talking about is a PS4 exclusive... but don't quote me.  it looks damn good though.

If your going to build a new rig... it needs to be VR capable!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Szar said:


> I believe the _God of War_ title he is talking about is a PS4 exclusive... but don't quote me.  it looks damn good though.
> 
> If your going to build a new rig... it needs to be VR capable!


Perhaps I was thinking of a different title. Though I imagine it will be ported over to PC like everything else.

Not only VR capable, but also AR capable! Owning a computer business has it's perks in terms of selecting the proper hardware. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep, PS4.  Unless its a FPS, if its available on PS4, that's how I'm going to buy it to play in the theater upstairs.


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2018)

So after noting that my daughter's silly putty looked like "Green Tentacle", I discovered Emuparadise and re-downloaded ScummVM.  Spent a couple hours this past weekend playing "Day of the Tentacle", and "Sam and Max: Hit the Road".  I downloaded "Full Throttle", and plan on spending the odd hours here and there reliving my youth by playing old LucasArts and Sierra adventure games, free of charge.


----------



## Szar (Jun 20, 2018)

StarSiege was perhaps my most Iconic game from Sierra.

That and Tribes, but I sure did love me some Mechs!


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2018)

I played more Kings Quest, Space Quest, and Leisure Suit Larry, but my favorite was Freddy Pharcus: Frontier Pharmacist.

I was a die hard LucasArts adventure game fan though, including putting in some time doing news and web work for Mixnmojo.com when I was in my mid-late teens.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 20, 2018)

Supe said:


> I played more Kings Quest, Space Quest, and Leisure Suit Larry, but my favorite was Freddy Pharcus: Frontier Pharmacist.
> 
> I was a die hard LucasArts adventure game fan though, including putting in some time doing news and web work for Mixnmojo.com when I was in my mid-late teens.




I remember playing Leisure Suit Larry as a preteen, sneaking around behind my parents backs to get to the good parts.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2018)

so  are we putting together a fortnight team?


----------



## Supe (Dec 13, 2018)

So I finally picked up Red Dead Redemption II.  Nice graphics, a little slow so far in the early stages.  They also need to make the horses about 50% faster by default.  I do appreciate the diversity of characters, though, especially the computer generated random ones.  You don't keep seeing the same 3 bad guys like you do in Assassin's Creed, etc.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 13, 2018)

Been playing RDR2 since it was released.  Absolutely amazing graphics and love how you can absolutely get lost in simply exploring the map.  

The gameplay can go as fast or as slow as you want.  I prefer to simply explore around and do a random quest from time to time.  My son is the opposite and will blast through the storyline in a couple days then go back to explore after he's beaten the final mission.

There are a TON of secrets/tips/tricks/easter egg videos on youtube which just add on to the fun of things.

They are also currently Beta-testing the online version.  I don't have a premium PS4 account, so haven't been able to try it.


----------



## willsee (Dec 14, 2018)

Super Smash Brothers Ultimate

Then will be Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 14, 2018)

I feel like you guys are all really, really, intense gamers and I'm like, "I just started playing Spyro on PS4!  My nostalgia meter is through the roof!  I like games that give you a %-complete, but don't make it ridiculous to get!"


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 14, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Been playing RDR2 since it was released.  Absolutely amazing graphics and love how you can absolutely get lost in simply exploring the map.
> 
> The gameplay can go as fast or as slow as you want.  I prefer to simply explore around and do a random quest from time to time.  My son is the opposite and will blast through the storyline in a couple days then go back to explore after he's beaten the final mission.
> 
> ...


I've been playing the Beta. I think it really requires a group to play. I have a few buddies playing and when fate actually aligns and we can all be online at the same time it has been fun. Playing solo it's hard to get anything done. It's a fun game but I've already started playing BFV more.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2018)

willsee said:


> Then will be Zelda: Breath of the Wild


A fantastic game but it's damn difficult! Very addicting too. LadyFox will play for hours at times. LOL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 14, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> A fantastic game but it's damn difficult! Very addicting too. LadyFox will play for hours at times. LOL


When I was first watching my brother play it, when it first came out, we spent around 2+ hours just catching frogs in the first area.  My parents were concerned when they came down and saw us happily collected random food-stuff so we could cook.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 9, 2019)

I think I posted this before, but have been playing a mobile game called Marvel's Contest of Champions for the last couple of years. It's basically a comic-book version of Street Fighter/Mortal Kombat, where it pits over a hundred different characters against each other in 1v1 fights.  You can see how Hulk would destroy Dr Strange, or put Wolverine against Spiderman. The more you play, the more characters you unlock, can level them up, play in different quests (bring 5 characters to do a series of fights).  Even has an online multiplayer element where you team up with 29 others to form alliances and do group quests and battle against other alliances. 

Anyways, since I've been playing for a couple of years I've progressed into the point that there are specific characters that I'm trying to unlock and anything else doesn't really help me. Over the last couple of weeks I ended up unlocking the same bottom of the barrel character 3 consecutive times. The chances of that happening were insanely tiny (each crystal earned has over 100 characters in it and it's an even chance of unlocking any of them, including ones you already have). It just pissed me off to the point I went to the player forums and posted a huge rant over it.

My rant ended up becoming a featured topic by one of the game's major youtube channels this morning. Got a bit of a laugh over something that pissed me off just a couple days prior.


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm pretty late on this but finally started playing The Witcher 3 on PS4.  Fantastic game so far.  I keep moving away from the main quest and exploring (walking randomly) which is pretty cool but also gets me in trouble sometimes.  I haven't been able to dedicate as much time  as I want to it but definitely will keep at it.  Can't wait to finish and get the expansion packs!


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks pretty cool, I may have to pick that one up since I'll be doing a lot of sitting around after the surgery, especially at only $20.


----------



## saxman1089 (Jan 10, 2019)

Before I took the PE, I hadn't played any new console games in ages. Told myself I would get a switch after I got my PhD, but I never did. Then I said the same thing about my PE, but then wasn't going to again. Finally my wife had enough of my indecisiveness and bought one for me for Christmas.

For those talking about BotW, damn what a good game. I've been a Zelda fan all my life, and it's got to be my favorite game of all time, hands down. I haven't finished yet, but the difficulty is definitely higher than past games in the series (which has been a breath of fresh air). The cut scenes are awesome as well.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 10, 2019)

@saxman1089 I loved playing BotW!  Well, watching my brother play it.  He humored me and let us hunt for frogs for the first three hours of the game...We spent way more time in the first area than we needed to due to me being like, "Recipes?  Like Tales games?  Yes!  Make all the things!"

I fear I've become more of a game watcher than a game player nowadays.  But I can't stand watching streaming videos of people playing because they're always TALKING and COMMENTING and making LAME JOKES.  I just want to watch a playthrough with no talking, just the video game, which is so hard to find.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 10, 2019)

BotW is amazing.  It's hard at the beginning with the weapons breaking constantly, but you get past that pretty quick.  I finished the DLC sometime in December and got the motorcycle.  So worth it.

I played a bunch of FTL on the ipad over Christmas break since my son had the Switch on use anytime I wanted to play on it.  Old game, but still so good.

Now that I'm back on my PC, I'm playing Subnautica.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 10, 2019)

Free PC games!

Humble has A Story About My Uncle: http://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle

Here's a code since I already have it: 0FZW8-VCG6M-QI6KF

Epic has What Remains of Edith Finch: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/what-remains-of-edith-finch/home

and Steam has Blast Zone Tournament, which looks like a Bomberman rip: https://store.steampowered.com/app/649190/Blast_Zone_Tournament/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> @saxman1089 I loved playing BotW!  Well, watching my brother play it.  He humored me and let us hunt for frogs for the first three hours of the game...We spent way more time in the first area than we needed to due to me being like, "Recipes?  Like Tales games?  Yes!  Make all the things!"
> 
> I fear I've become more of a game watcher than a game player nowadays.  But I can't stand watching streaming videos of people playing because they're always TALKING and COMMENTING and making LAME JOKES.  I just want to watch a playthrough with no talking, just the video game, which is so hard to find.


My wife likes to watch me play Red Dead Redemption, and before that watched me play The Last of Us. She really gets into the storyline, but more than anything really enjoys my commentary. Half the time I don't even know I'm talking and it's just random streams of thought as I'm doing missions/tasks.

She missed a big part of my gameplay a couple weeks ago because she was at work while I was at home playing for hours on end and insisted that I at least get her up to speed with the storyline before I went any further. She was pissed when she missed the ending (she fell asleep and I stayed up late).


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 10, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My wife likes to watch me play Red Dead Redemption, and before that watched me play The Last of Us. She really gets into the storyline, but more than anything really enjoys my commentary. Half the time I don't even know I'm talking and it's just random streams of thought as I'm doing missions/tasks.
> 
> She missed a big part of my gameplay a couple weeks ago because she was at work while I was at home playing for hours on end and insisted that I at least get her up to speed with the storyline before I went any further. She was pissed when she missed the ending (she fell asleep and I stayed up late).


For me it's a mix of storyline but also helping out my brother.  We did that a lot when we were little (puppy pile on the bed with me and my siblings and 'helping' by yelling out suggestions on the boss levels) and it's kinda carried over.  Like, I'll play RPGs/JRPGs and he'll watch me grind for hours/supply popcorn, and when he's playing something with more action/not turn based, I'll get him soda and stuff.  We're pretty quiet when playing, mostly so we can read the subtitles/hear the music/not make my dad angry because he's usually teaching upstairs.  I like video games that have a %-complete.  Something we liked when we were little and renting games from Blockbuster.  Mom wouldn't let us return/exchange it if we finished the game in a day until we had 100%.

I think the last game I played was Pokemon?  The hawaiian one?  With the hula battles and stuff.  I don't think I finished it?  Mostly using my spare time after work to do the dishes and sell stuff online (aka; not re-watching The Office, what do you mean, never?).


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm pretty late on this but finally started playing The Witcher 3 on PS4.  Fantastic game so far.  I keep moving away from the main quest and exploring (walking randomly) which is pretty cool but also gets me in trouble sometimes.  I haven't been able to dedicate as much time  as I want to it but definitely will keep at it.  Can't wait to finish and get the expansion packs!


OK, so Witcher 3 is one of the best PS4 games I've ever played.  The controls are not as polished as some of the newer titles (God of War, AC), but the diversity of characters, story line, and the side quests are above and beyond anything I've ever played.  Almost none of them are "go kill so and so" or "retrieve X", but rather, are legitimate mini-stories within the game.  Leveling is drastically increased as the game progresses, and at no point does it feel "too RPG-ish", i.e. reliant on potions, etc.  

VERY glad you recommended it, Ram, because it would have been totally off my radar otherwise.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad to hear you're enjoying it @Supe.  I haven't been able to get much playing time in so you're probably very close or ahead of me!  I'm still very guilty of walking around doing side quests rather than the main but that's what makes it so interesting.  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## willsee (Feb 1, 2019)

Just finished Super Smash Brothers and started Zelda.  Definitely different than the previous versions I just find myself wondering around mostly looking for things.  Definitely dying faster than usual. My son just watches me play - but he does get mad when I talk to people.

Freezing on a mountaintop

Getting struck by lightning


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it @Supe.  I haven't been able to get much playing time in so you're probably very close or ahead of me!  I'm still very guilty of walking around doing side quests rather than the main but that's what makes it so interesting.  Let me know how it goes!


I just finished the main story line, and will be starting the expansion pack missions today.  They start at basically the level you need to complete the main story, so there's no real way to cheat and try to work them in earlier.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2019)

Supe said:


> I just finished the main story line, and will be starting the expansion pack missions today.


No you won't. Mrs. Supe tells me you have chores to do mister! ldman:


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 1, 2019)

Is anyone playing the new Kingdom Hearts?  I really want to start playing this, since I was one of the weirdos who playing almost every game that was released (except for the weird Japan-only cellphone game), but I also know I'll easily get sucked into it and stop doing gym/enjoying things.  I think I'll see if my brother picked up the pre-purchase and I'll pop in every once in a while when he plays...maybe I'll play it once the hype dies down/more reviews come out to say if the 15-year wait was worth it.


----------



## chart94 PE (Feb 1, 2019)

I played infamous 2 awhile back and just started the first one infamous. Storyline is better in this one but the gameplay is def better in the second one. I keep switching between rdr2, Witcher 3, Spider-Man and replaying blossbournw. I get way to distracted to stay with one game. But I do need to get into Witcher more I feel everyone seems to love it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I played infamous 2 awhile back and just started the first one infamous. Storyline is better in this one but the gameplay is def better in the second one. I keep switching between rdr2, Witcher 3, Spider-Man and replaying blossbournw. I get way to distracted to stay with one game. But I do need to get into Witcher more I feel everyone seems to love it.


Once you hit about Level 7/8 in Witcher, it really starts to pick up.

I've been debating whether to play the latest Spiderman.  It got really good reviews if I recall, and should be able to get it used/cheaper now that its been out there a while.


----------



## chart94 PE (Feb 5, 2019)

Supe said:


> Once you hit about Level 7/8 in Witcher, it really starts to pick up.
> 
> I've been debating whether to play the latest Spiderman.  It got really good reviews if I recall, and should be able to get it used/cheaper now that its been out there a while.


The new spider-man is really good. It is essentially the similar mechanics and moves to the old game, but with a better story line and obviously updated graphics, smoother, etc. But if you ever reminisce about the old game, this one will make you happy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 22, 2019)

Glad to see there are other BOTW fans here. I've been slow playing it for almost 18 months now (maybe an hour a week). 2 Shrines to go then going fight Ganon. Then probably buying the DLC.

I'm also thinking about loading up XCOM 2 again. I played it a lot and beat it a couple times a few years back. I kinda miss shooting aliens in the face.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 22, 2019)

My avatar speaks for itself.


----------



## preeb (May 23, 2019)

lemme SMASH

(having a smash bros get together later today)


----------



## Dleg (May 23, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm pretty late on this but finally started playing The Witcher 3 on PS4.  Fantastic game so far.  I keep moving away from the main quest and exploring (walking randomly) which is pretty cool but also gets me in trouble sometimes.  I haven't been able to dedicate as much time  as I want to it but definitely will keep at it.  Can't wait to finish and get the expansion packs!






Supe said:


> OK, so Witcher 3 is one of the best PS4 games I've ever played.  The controls are not as polished as some of the newer titles (God of War, AC), but the diversity of characters, story line, and the side quests are above and beyond anything I've ever played.  Almost none of them are "go kill so and so" or "retrieve X", but rather, are legitimate mini-stories within the game.  Leveling is drastically increased as the game progresses, and at no point does it feel "too RPG-ish", i.e. reliant on potions, etc.
> 
> VERY glad you recommended it, Ram, because it would have been totally off my radar otherwise.


Late to the game too, but I started playing Witcher 3 last month. I don't get much time at it so I haven't gotten too far, and I don't know what level I am yet. All I know is I took a side quest to find some dude's brother and ended up in some shitty mine where a giant spider keeps killing me. 

But the really cool thing is I started reading the books, on the recommendation of a friend, and that has really made the game seem so much more immersive, and given me the right mindset/ethics etc needed to "be" Geralt, and to appreciate his friends etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 24, 2019)

@Supe finished the game if I remember correctly.  I haven't been able to play that much recently but other than the different schools of armor quests and the main quest I don't have much left (I think).  

You'll need to be aware of your level because the quests can be notoriously difficult if the recommended level is well above yours.  I ran into a few problems where I'd accept a quest and spend hours fighting some monster (and dying) because its level was so much higher than mine.  Once you start leveling up and getting access to better abilities, weapons, and armor the game really picks up speed.


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

Yep!  I forget where the tipping point is, but you start leveling up a good bit faster as the game progresses, usually because the main story line gives you huge experience points in return.  On the flip side, most of the generic/smaller side quests have little impact other than being fun or being able to find/loot some new armor, etc.  I'd say you can beat just about any mission about 2 levels higher than what you're ranked.  Beyond that, you have to pick and choose.  And level up the mind control spell as much as you can early on - it ends up being used during dialogue, and in most cases, helps you avoid lopsided fights.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 28, 2019)

Rumor: Witcher 3 coming for Nintendo Switch.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2019/05/rumour_multiple_witcher_3_listings_for_nintendo_switch_appear_online


----------



## Master slacker (May 28, 2019)

Secret of Mana on occasion


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 28, 2019)

Doing a second play-through of Red Dead Redemption 2.  First time I basically followed the story line and would do a side quest or two as I found them.  This time I am actively exploring everything I can as soon as possible. I was hoping to complete all the side missions before I finished the main story (Chapter 6), but there are a few that require access to areas of the map that only come in the Epilogue. I had read there was a work-around to gain access early but a recent update eliminated it.

As it sits now, I have done everything possible for my current progression in the main story.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (May 28, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Doing a second play-through of Red Dead Redemption 2.  First time I basically followed the story line and would do a side quest or two as I found them.  This time I am actively exploring everything I can as soon as possible. I was hoping to complete all the side missions before I finished the main story (Chapter 6), but there are a few that require access to areas of the map that only come in the Epilogue. I had read there was a work-around to gain access early but a recent update eliminated it.
> 
> As it sits now, I have done everything possible for my current progression in the main story.


I don't know if I could make it through that one again. Towards the end the mandatory horse riding was like nails on a chalkboard to me. Awesome game but I'm to impatient.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, going for 100% requires a ton of patience. Finding, studying, tracking, killing, and skinning every animal is insanely difficult. Then doing the same for all the fish, finding and training all of the horses, then picking all the plants. Only have a few left in the map open right now.  I've spent several hours just looking for a parakeet down by Saint Denis (still haven't found it).  I used to do the same thing with Grand Theft Auto trying to find all the hidden stuff.

Going through it this way certainly gives me a true sense of appreciation for the level of detail the developers put into the game.


----------



## Dleg (May 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> Yep!  I forget where the tipping point is, but you start leveling up a good bit faster as the game progresses, usually because the main story line gives you huge experience points in return.  On the flip side, most of the generic/smaller side quests have little impact other than being fun or being able to find/loot some new armor, etc.  I'd say you can beat just about any mission about 2 levels higher than what you're ranked.  Beyond that, you have to pick and choose.  And level up the mind control spell as much as you can early on - it ends up being used during dialogue, and in most cases, helps you avoid lopsided fights.


I went back to the first area (White Orchard) and started taking all the side quests to get more points and loot more junk. So far it's worked out pretty well, but I am still at Level 3. I'll get back on the trail soon with the main story. But again, it's cool reading the  book and knowing who Ciri is and what she means to Geralt.


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2019)

Jbone27 PE said:


> I don't know if I could make it through that one again. Towards the end the mandatory horse riding was like nails on a chalkboard to me. Awesome game but I'm to impatient.


That's what I hated about the first RDR.  It felt like the mandatory riding was way worse.  I may play through it again at some point, but only to target the side missions from the actual characters and some of the bounties.  I also never tried to rob a train (outside of the main story line), and I'm not 100% sure I got all the creepy stuff that happens in some of the stores, though I think I did (e.g. the guy being chained up in I think the gun store).


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2019)

Dleg said:


> I went back to the first area (White Orchard) and started taking all the side quests to get more points and loot more junk. So far it's worked out pretty well, but I am still at Level 3. I'll get back on the trail soon with the main story. But again, it's cool reading the  book and knowing who Ciri is and what she means to Geralt.


I forget where the tipping point is, but somewhere between I think level 8 and the low teens it starts to accumulate much more quickly.  Thankfully, you can tackle the single digit difficulty missions a few levels below to help speed it up.  It's definitely way slower down low, though depending on how it aligns with main story line timing, there are a few higher ones that seem to take forever to level up through side quests, but you'll find yourself something like 4-5 levels down from where you need to be.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 30, 2019)

Yall would probably enjoy this (fun video)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 31, 2019)

I just started a new XCOM 2 campaign. First time playing with the War of the Chosen expansion.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 3, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Yeah, going for 100% requires a ton of patience. Finding, studying, tracking, killing, and skinning every animal is insanely difficult. Then doing the same for all the fish, finding and training all of the horses, then picking all the plants. Only have a few left in the map open right now.  I've spent several hours just looking for a parakeet down by Saint Denis (still haven't found it).  I used to do the same thing with Grand Theft Auto trying to find all the hidden stuff.
> 
> Going through it this way certainly gives me a true sense of appreciation for the level of detail the developers put into the game.


Spent the entirety of my 3-day weekend (Queen's Birthday) getting to 100% of everything possible with Arthur, then fired off the last 3 missions. Even though I knew what was going to happen, I still cried.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 4, 2019)

Supe said:


> I forget where the tipping point is, but somewhere between I think level 8 and the low teens it starts to accumulate much more quickly.  Thankfully, you can tackle the single digit difficulty missions a few levels below to help speed it up.  It's definitely way slower down low, though depending on how it aligns with main story line timing, there are a few higher ones that seem to take forever to level up through side quests, but you'll find yourself something like 4-5 levels down from where you need to be.


Maybe I am late to the party, but I just found out that Netflix will be starting the Witcher as one of it's new series at the end of the year, with Henry Cavill (Superman) as Geralt.  Based on the books, not the games, and shot in Hungary for the outdoor portions.  Sounds like it might be pretty decent.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Maybe I am late to the party, but I just found out that Netflix will be starting the Witcher as one of it's new series at the end of the year, with Henry Cavill (Superman) as Geralt.  Based on the books, not the games, and shot in Hungary for the outdoor portions.  Sounds like it might be pretty decent.


I hope so, but as with everything, Netflix is hit or miss.  Henry Cavill is pretty good (I liked him when he was in The Tudors, which was quite a ways before Superman), and hopefully the production values are good enough to not embarrass the game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 18, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 24, 2019)

Guys.  I found my old gamecube games.  I started re-playing Paper Mario: 1000-year door.  OMG.  I forgot how cute/fun this game was!  I can easily save/move around and don't have to worry so much about someone headshotting Mario!  Win-win!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 24, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Guys.  I found my old gamecube games.  I started re-playing Paper Mario: 1000-year door.  OMG.  I forgot how cute/fun this game was!  I can easily save/move around and don't have to worry so much about someone headshotting Mario!  Win-win!


I freaking love that game!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 24, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I freaking love that game!


YESSSSSSSSSS.  I forgot how much fun it was to play a 'simple' game, where you run around and don't have to worry about enemies randomly attacking you (I'm about to challenge hooktail, I think, the big dragon, but I died last night when I was half-asleep, so I stopped)!  So much fun!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 30, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS.  I forgot how much fun it was to play a 'simple' game, where you run around and don't have to worry about enemies randomly attacking you (I'm about to challenge hooktail, I think, the big dragon, but I died last night when I was half-asleep, so I stopped)!  So much fun!


That game is near the top of my list as far as my favorites go, followed closely by the original Paper Mario and Mario RPG (for the SNES).

I just got Super Paper Mario for my Wii, and while I like the storyline, I’m sad they did away with the RPG battle format.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2019)

I finally just ordered a Switch and Mario Maker 2.  The lure of newly designed levels for old Mario games was too strong for me.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 2, 2019)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I finally just ordered a Switch and Mario Maker 2.  The lure of newly designed levels for old Mario games was too strong for me.


Switch is unreal. Online smash bros  = game changer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 25, 2019)

Just picked up Xenoblade Chronicles. Wonder what all the fuss is about...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Just picked up Xenoblade Chronicles. Wonder what all the fuss is about...


Aaaaand I have to homebrew the Wii. Stand by...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 18, 2019)

Question for yall ...

Sometimes during my lunch break at work, I like to grab an empty conference room, pull out my gaming laptop, and shoot aliens (or whatever). I know it my lunch hour and my personal computer, but I always feel a little guilty. Should I? Is this a thing people do?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 18, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Question for yall ...
> 
> Sometimes during my lunch break at work, I like to grab an empty conference room, pull out my gaming laptop, and shoot aliens (or whatever). I know it my lunch hour and my personal computer, but I always feel a little guilty. Should I? Is this a thing people do?


When I worked at the A/E firm, there was an architectural CAD tech that sat right next to the employee entrance.  His computer was spec'd to the max because he was running the first version of Revit (which was a massive resource hog).  Every day at lunch, he'd fire up a first person shooter (can't remember which one) and play it for his whole lunch break.  I'm assuming he had management's permission because he was in an open cubicle near a high-traffic area, and he would have needed IT to install the game for him on that computer.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 18, 2019)

Great movie


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 19, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Question for yall ...
> 
> Sometimes during my lunch break at work, I like to grab an empty conference room, pull out my gaming laptop, and shoot aliens (or whatever). I know it my lunch hour and my personal computer, but I always feel a little guilty. Should I? Is this a thing people do?




You whip our your what and do what with it at lunch?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 24, 2019)

So I'm pretty slow, but I am nearing the completion of The Witcher 3 now. Spent a ton of time running around doing side quests to level up my character and customize my gear, now heading into the final battle at Level 34 with mastercrafted Wolf School gear and almost every alchemy product available (couldn't bring myself to kill a succubus or doppler just to get their mutagens).  What a great game.... I'm glad I have the two expansions to play after that.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks to the flu, I completed the main quest line in Witcher 3, and completed the "Hearts of Stone" expansion. Outstanding gaming experience. Hearts of Stone was surprisingly deep and involved, with tougher fights than the main quests. I just arrived in Toussaint now to begin Blood and Wine, but unfortunately I am no longer sick... 

Just curious for the other players here, which main quest ending did you get?

(Warning spoilers ahead!)

I got the ending where Nilfgaard won the war, and Ciri became empress. I know that's not defined as the "good" ending, but to me it seems like the optimum end state: Ciri has amazing powers and abilities, and as Empress is in a position to truly change things in their miserable world for the better. Had she just ended up as a witcher because that's what she enjoys doing the most, I feel like that would ultimately be the selfish decision. Just let the world burn.  Plus, I couldn't just let Djikstra kill Roche and my other friends who helped in the battle of Kaer Morhen. They came and helped, no questions asked, while Djikstra didn't do shit to help me and spent the book series manipulating and lying to me. So yeah I killed him.  I hooked up with Yeneffer over Triss, primarily because of the book. Knowing the original story of their "love" being created by Geralt's last wish with the Djinn, made the mountain top scene with the other Djinn actually pretty touching. 

Gaunter O'Dimm in Blood and Wine was a pretty cool, evil character. I ended up challenging him for Olgierd's soul and winning. That was a very fun questline, especially the wedding mission.


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

I also had the ending where Ciri leaves and becomes Empress. 

I honestly don't remember what happened with Dijkstra. 

I ended up with neither female lead, accidentally.  I was Yennefer biased the whole time, but I think there's one point in the game where Yennefer asks you to meet her somewhere, and if you continue on with the story line before doing so, you don't end up together.  I did end up hooking up with Shani in the expansion pack, and the one witch earlier in the game who sends you to the house that had lab equipment up in the attic, I think it was in a marsh somewhere?  Supposedly there's some way you can get through the game where both Yennefer and Ciri show up at Geralt's house, but I couldn't figure out how.  

When I have some vacation to burn later this year, I am 100% going to play this game again.  It should look amazing on the new projector setup.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah I hooked up with the same two, Shani and Keira. Both are characters from the books.  I'm thinking about getting the version for the Switch and stealing my son's hand held,  since the main reason I couldn't finish earlier was other people using the big TV where the PS4 is.  I'd definitely like to try again,  since I failed a number of quests earlier on when I didn't really understand what was going on. Plus I missed out on several Gwent cards by not getting into it early enough.  I eventually learned to really enjoy that game, especially once i got a decent deck going and learned all the tricks. I beat the final Gwent tournament toward the end, and playing the Nilfgaardian deck against another can get crazy.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> I also had the ending where Ciri leaves and becomes Empress.
> 
> I honestly don't remember what happened with Dijkstra.


You must have missed "Reasons of State" where you get to participate in an assassination attempt on King Radovid. Apparently you have to complete certain side quests in order to get the quest. In it you also get to decide Djikstra's fate, and in turn who wins the war.


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2019)

I started Witcher 3 again.  The only bummer, and maybe its a limitation of the PS4 slim vs. the regular one or Pro (I can't remember which I played on before), but the framerate drop in Novigrad is RIDICULOUS.  Turning off the motion blur helped a little bit, but it seems like I have to fully exit the game to clear the cache to make it run even tolerably on the slim.  Huge disappointment.  

I am forcing myself to make different decisions/make sure I don't miss missions, though.  I did the Cleaver missions, and let the tree live instead of killing it, which in turn freed the orphans but led to Ana dying and the Baron hanging himself.  

I think I'm going to focus on Triss this time, and making Roche successful.  I also want to try to get Ciri to become a witcher.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 6, 2019)

Dleg said:


> So I'm pretty slow, but I am nearing the completion of The Witcher 3 now. Spent a ton of time running around doing side quests to level up my character and customize my gear, now heading into the final battle at Level 34 with mastercrafted Wolf School gear and almost every alchemy product available *(couldn't bring myself to kill a succubus or doppler just to get their mutagens)*.  What a great game.... I'm glad I have the two expansions to play after that.


I have tons of vacation to burn so hope to finish the game then (no expansion packs yet).

You're a gentle soul - I killed them both just to complete the collection.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 7, 2019)

I killed off the first expansion "Hearts of Stone" over 2 sick days. It was really excellent, better in my opinion than the main quest. Compelling story, characters, and considerably tougher fights.

I'm taking my time with the Blood and Wine expansion.  Seems like a good story, but the world is so large and interesting that I have just been doing side quests, building my Grandmaster witcher gear, and renovating my  vineyard. Some tough opponents so far, and the biggest bandit battles yet. One that I am surprised I survived, but the new powers you get with this expansion are pretty helpful.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2019)

Hearts of Stone is way better than Blood and Wine anyways.  I've really been enjoying doing some of the side quests and different dialogue options.  It's remarkable how different some of the quests are based on the decision tree, it feels like 25% of the game is new.  Been fun getting Yen super pissed at me too, since I'm playing the Triss path.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 11, 2019)

I may have ripped through Hearts of Stone too fast, but it was awesome and was very enjoyable to finish in two (long) sittings.  So many strange and interesting characters. For example the black cat and dog (demons?) - weird as F but unique and cool. Actually searched to see if I could get a coffee mug of them. Nope, but there's good graphics of them available so I might just have one made.


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2019)

All time favorite Witcher 3 moment happened the other day.

So I'm sitting in the theater room Saturday morning playing Witcher.  Had some General Tso's Friday night that wasn't agreeing with me, and the gas was pretty bad.  I have completed the main story line, and was just into the beginning of the Blood and Wine expansion again.  The majordomo was showing me around the newly acquired vineyard in Toussant, and one of the NPC vineyard workers was just in front of me by the servant's quarters. 

Just then, I let out wet, leather-searing, vomit-inducing fart. 

A few milliseconds after my fart ends, the servant inhales through his nose deeply and proclaims, "do you smell zat?!  Those are the vapors of Touissant!"

I nearly peed my pants laughing.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 19, 2019)

^LOL. There are some great NPC lines and conversations in that game.  The Witcher's vineyard employees, in general, are a surly bunch.  

The Blood and Wine expansion is huge. I put another weekend of work into side quests and still have several to go. Per the game clock, I now have over 220 hours in the game (!) and I still have nearly the whole B&amp;W main quest to go.

By the way, unless you are already very good at mounted combat, "The Warbles of a Smitten Knight" is going to suck. I played that one over and over again last weekend, trying to win the race, but just couldn't. It is a timed route and you have to hit targets with your sword and crossbow as you are galloping.  I can't do it.  But you can still complete the quest, you just get booed by the crowd and disappoint the knight who hired you, and don't get the trophy for the whole tournament, or the upgraded saddle.  It's a good quest though, I recomend doing it as soon as you can because you get cool looking set of armor and a shield with your crest to display at your home, and you get a chance at personalized, upgraded weapons. I for a crossbow with better stats than anything else I have found yet, and with Geralt's crest on it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2019)

I've played through it once already, but just finished that mission a second time.  Granted I'm playing on normal hardness level, so I didn't have any issue with it.  I can usually get about 75% of the dummies and targets.  Not sure if you're playing on PC or PS4, but with the PS4, you basically just hold down the attack button, time slows, and then you just tilt the joystick towards whatever side the dummy is on and he'll move his sword to that side.  The targets are easier, but there's one or two on that course where by the time you see it, it's basically overhead already. The steel sword you get at the end is one of the nicer ones both in appearance and stats up to that point (I think I'm at around a level 37?)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm playing though the BotW DLC right now. I started it months ago, but stopped when my joycons were drifting so much that it became unplayable.

FYI, Nintendo is fixing all joycons for free after all the bad press they have gotten. Doesn't matter if they are out of warranty. Let me know if you need details.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2019)

Supe said:


> I've played through it once already, but just finished that mission a second time.  Granted I'm playing on normal hardness level, so I didn't have any issue with it.  I can usually get about 75% of the dummies and targets.  Not sure if you're playing on PC or PS4, but with the PS4, you basically just hold down the attack button, time slows, and then you just tilt the joystick towards whatever side the dummy is on and he'll move his sword to that side.  The targets are easier, but there's one or two on that course where by the time you see it, it's basically overhead already. The steel sword you get at the end is one of the nicer ones both in appearance and stats up to that point (I think I'm at around a level 37?)


PS4. It's the timing I can't get. I've got the slow motion,  lean to the correct side, but most of the time I miss. The crossbow is better,  but sometimes I ride off a bridge or something stupid in the process and then it's basically over.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

Dleg said:


> PS4. It's the timing I can't get. I've got the slow motion,  lean to the correct side, but most of the time I miss. The crossbow is better,  but sometimes I ride off a bridge or something stupid in the process and then it's basically over.


Yeah, it can be frustrating at times, a hair too early or too late and you watch the sword go through the dummy but don't get credit for the hit.

On the plus side, once you have it down, it makes killing a lot of animals above your level (with the certain death icon) easy to topple from horseback.

I was doing the Grandmaster Feline Gear hunt last night and came across Arthach Palace Ruins.  Never saw that in my last playthrough!  Of course, after I got the plans, I realized you have to have the rest of the Cat School armor first, ugh.  Guess I know what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm playing though the BotW DLC right now. I started it months ago, but stopped when my joycons were drifting so much that it became unplayable.
> 
> FYI, Nintendo is fixing all joycons for free after all the bad press they have gotten. Doesn't matter if they are out of warranty. Let me know if you need details.


Is this for the switch?  Send me info.  I only like watching people play, but one of those people is my brother and I know he has a couple of those.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 21, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Is this for the switch?  Send me info.  I only like watching people play, but one of those people is my brother and I know he has a couple of those.


Yeah, for the Nintendo Switch. Nintendo has gotten so much bad press for bad joycons that they have decided to fix them all for free, even if they are out of warranty. If you google joycon stick drift, you'll find LOTS of people complaining about it. I think someone actually filed a class-action lawsuit against Nintendo for knowingly releasing a faulty product.

Anyway, go to ninetndo(dot)com and click on "Support". One of the top links on the support page is "Joy-Con Repair Setup". Click that and fill out the form. Explain the problem; I said something like "The Joy-Con control stick constantly drifts and cannot be calibrated." Within a couple days you'll get an email with instructions to ship the Joy-Cons to a repair center. And a separate email from UPS with a shipping label. I've done it twice. The whole process takes about a 10-12 days (ground shipping there, a couple days to fix, and ground shipping back), but you'll receive repaired Joy-Cons free of charge.

You can include as many Joy-Cons on the repair form as you want and ship them all together. Here's the direct link to the form (assuming you're in the US) for your convenience. 
https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/ask/ht/789


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 21, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, for the Nintendo Switch. Nintendo has gotten so much bad press for bad joycons that they have decided to fix them all for free, even if they are out of warranty. If you google joycon stick drift, you'll find LOTS of people complaining about it. I think someone actually filed a class-action lawsuit against Nintendo for knowingly releasing a faulty product.
> 
> Anyway, go to ninetndo(dot)com and click on "Support". One of the top links on the support page is "Joy-Con Repair Setup". Click that and fill out the form. Explain the problem; I said something like "The Joy-Con control stick constantly drifts and cannot be calibrated." Within a couple days you'll get an email with instructions to ship the Joy-Cons to a repair center. And a separate email from UPS with a shipping label. I've done it twice. The whole process takes about a 10-12 days (ground shipping there, a couple days to fix, and ground shipping back), but you'll receive repaired Joy-Cons free of charge.
> 
> ...


Sweet!  Thanks for the info!  I'll def pass this along to my brother.  I'm not sure if he's already contacted them or not, or how much he's playing, but free repair is free repair, so I'll poke him.

I want to get a new switch...but for pokemon.  And I don't think it's worth buying a whole system for one game (at least, not anymore, especially since all the game I would have bought are now longplays, which I enjoy more).


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2019)

Dleg said:


> PS4. It's the timing I can't get. I've got the slow motion,  lean to the correct side, but most of the time I miss. The crossbow is better,  but sometimes I ride off a bridge or something stupid in the process and then it's basically over.






Supe said:


> Yeah, it can be frustrating at times, a hair too early or too late and you watch the sword go through the dummy but don't get credit for the hit.
> 
> On the plus side, once you have it down, it makes killing a lot of animals above your level (with the certain death icon) easy to topple from horseback.
> 
> I was doing the Grandmaster Feline Gear hunt last night and came across Arthach Palace Ruins.  Never saw that in my last playthrough!  Of course, after I got the plans, I realized you have to have the rest of the Cat School armor first, ugh.  Guess I know what I'm doing tonight.


Same boat here. I collected all the Grandmaster Ursine diagrams then realized I never finished finding the others. I'll probably go back and get those after I finish the main story, to stock my stash for a New Game + replay. I've got the GM Wolven, Griffin,  and Manticore sets. But those are all medium armor so there's not much that distinguishes them other than appearance. Got them on display at my manor, though! Plus the Viper gear from Hearts of Stone.


----------



## ulua808 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hungry shark and sudoku. Just downloaded the new update for the former and working to get Dark Magic Shark. Already spent too much time on both games.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 26, 2019)

Finished The Witcher 3 Blood and Wine DLC over two nights of concentrated playing. Not as good a story as Hearts of Stone, but some pretty good story branching based on how you decide to act on the plot twist involving Detlaff's girlfriend.  I ended up with the so-called "good" ending where the sisters make up at the end and Regis has to leave, but I wish i had saved appropriately so I could go back and try for the more direct approach, and meet the Unseen Elder.  

Anyhow, not sure what to do now. There's still a handful of side quests and places of interest scattered throughout the various game regions, and some witcher gear I want to build. But not sure how much more I want to put into it before starting another playthrough on New Game +. 

Plus I was given a Nintendo Switch recently with The Witcher on it, so I am looking forward to starting another playthrough on that, for travel purposes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 27, 2019)

Also playing XCOM 2: War of the Chosen expansion (on PC)


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Finished The Witcher 3 Blood and Wine DLC over two nights of concentrated playing. Not as good a story as Hearts of Stone, but some pretty good story branching based on how you decide to act on the plot twist involving Detlaff's girlfriend.  I ended up with the so-called "good" ending where the sisters make up at the end and Regis has to leave, but I wish i had saved appropriately so I could go back and try for the more direct approach, and meet the Unseen Elder.
> 
> Anyhow, not sure what to do now. There's still a handful of side quests and places of interest scattered throughout the various game regions, and some witcher gear I want to build. But not sure how much more I want to put into it before starting another playthrough on New Game +.
> 
> Plus I was given a Nintendo Switch recently with The Witcher on it, so I am looking forward to starting another playthrough on that, for travel purposes.


The first time through, I went the route where you bypass the tower where Detlaff's GF disappeared to, and went to the vampiress' place for help.  That resulted in a pretty unremarkable ending, since I don't even remember how it played out.  This time, I went to the tower.  WAY better - the whole fairy tale world is a trip, Geralt and the crazy GF did some naughty things, and you get a killer set of armor and a sword if you follow the little glowing thing.  I deliberately botched the sit-down with the GF though, and it ended up with both sister's dying at the end, and the town mourning over a giant statue of the duchess in perpetuity.  

I've played through all of the worthwhile B&amp;W side quests as well now (clearing out the three vineyards, and the 15 contracts to clear out troubled spots across Touissant), and have just started Hearts of Stone again.  Still a bunch of spots in Novigrad and Touissant I want to wander over to, amazing how much I missed the first few times I played.

I think I'm going to pick up the Spiderman game on the cheap and binge on that over X-mas.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2019)

Supe said:


> The first time through, I went the route where you bypass the tower where Detlaff's GF disappeared to, and went to the vampiress' place for help.  That resulted in a pretty unremarkable ending, since I don't even remember how it played out.  This time, I went to the tower.  WAY better - the whole fairy tale world is a trip, Geralt and the crazy GF did some naughty things, and you get a killer set of armor and a sword if you follow the little glowing thing.  I deliberately botched the sit-down with the GF though, and it ended up with both sister's dying at the end, and the town mourning over a giant statue of the duchess in perpetuity.
> 
> I've played through all of the worthwhile B&amp;W side quests as well now (clearing out the three vineyards, and the 15 contracts to clear out troubled spots across Touissant), and have just started Hearts of Stone again.  Still a bunch of spots in Novigrad and Touissant I want to wander over to, amazing how much I missed the first few times I played.
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up the Spiderman game on the cheap and binge on that over X-mas.


Yeah I have something like 240 hours into the game and still have over a dozen question marks in the Novigrad/Velen region, and at least that many again around the Skellige islands. 

I recently picked up one of the Assassin's Creed games (Origins?) for cheap, plus Battlefield V. I might play those, but The Witcher has kind of spoiled me now. Not sure I will be able to get into those other games as well. I've started many games over the past decade or so, but TW3 was the first that I felt compelled to finish. Plus i am finishing the last Witcher book now (Season of Storms) and getting geared up for the Netflix series. So it is looking more and more like another Witcher playthrough.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a bazillion question marks everywhere - now that I've played through, I try to ride through the areas instead of fast travels.  Skellige for sure has a lot left for me, Touissant a few, and a bunch on the outskirts of Velen.

I was not a fan of Origins.  It got very good reviews, but I just don't see it.  It was super repetitive (take down a fortress full of people that are all set up/look the same), and was otherwise a very vast but boring open world.  Main character was a dud, too.  Witcher is going to spoil a LOT of games for you (I'd KILL for them to make a Ciri-based Witcher game).  Odyssey was better than Origins, but still not great.  At least with Odyssey, I have a chance to play through it again with a second character - you pick the brother or sister when you start the game, so it'll be interesting to see if they just swap characters in the story line, or if you follow a separate one and just join at the end.  I'm pretty convince the AC games are going to suck until they do a real feudal Japan one, not some sidescroller bullshit like they put out a few years ago.  The whole series really jumped the shark after Black Flag.  

I've definitely gone one more Witcher playthrough in me after I watch the series, this time going the Yennefer route.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2020)

To hold me over until The Last of Us Part II came out, I replaced AC Odyssey as the sister, Cassandra.  While the story line content was identical, the voice over for the female character was much better overall, so it made the whole game feel better than before.  I bought the "season pass" for 20 bucks which adds quite a bit of additional play time.  The first DLC introduces your character to one of the early Assassins, and shows how they create a lineage that passes through into some of the earlier games.  It was pretty good.  The DLC I was looking forward to though, the Fate of Atlantis, stinks.  Holy mother of wash, rinse, repeat.  It is just the same side missions over, and over and over to accrue tokens/skills/whatever to move onto another part, and the story isn't even interesting.  What a stinker.

Now, onto the one I've been waiting for: *The Last of Us Part II.*

I've been binge playing since Friday.  So far, it's definitely enjoyable.  There is a huge plot twist early in the game that effectively sets up the entire story.  What I did NOT anticipate, is that it seems as though &gt; 50% of the game (at least to this point, and I've got to be a good ways in), is played as an entirely new character. 

The graphics are beautiful as usual, the time and money they spent doing the face capture for each of the characters is like nothing we've ever seen in the PS4 era.  The music/audio is perfect.  I don't think I've ever played a game where I felt this "uneasy" the entire time.  Just when you think you're safe, you're not. 

I don't know that I'm a huge fan of some of the new mechanics dealing with the enemies and dogs - it's just too hard to be stealthy/avoid combat in a number of scenes, so it turns into a lot of run and gun.  Some of the new zombies are a great addition (stalkers), some are a serious PITA to deal with (the new boss types/big ones), since you get swarmed at times in very tight/cramped quarters with nowhere to go.  You can't even tell what's going on at times, because you've accidentally backed up into a box/coffee table/etc and get stuck.  

So far, I don't know that I can say I like it more than the first game.  The reason the first game was so perfect was that you started seeing the relationship building/character growth from Day 1 of the main characters.  The majority of Part II is solo play, and lacks the interaction needed for character growth.  For the new playable character, it's mostly backstory to try and make the character relatable, but players have become so invested in Joel and Ellie during the series, it's almost like you don't really care what her backstory is.  That said, there's still a lot of game to go, and that could change.

What blew my mind, was that after seeing the 95% positive critic reviews prior to release, the game had thousands of horrid reviews within _hours_ of release (it's like a 3.5/10 on metacritic right now, for what is absolutely one of the best PS4 games ever released).  Apparently, this was part of some big negative campaign, much based on leaked pre-release footage/story, that was launched against the game for prominently featuring two gay characters (one of whom we already knew was gay from the first game), and then a transgender character later on.  And there's no way of pretending that those bad reviews are anything other than some anti-gay campaign, because you're at least 20 hours into the game or more before coming across the transgender character, so you can't claim you were so "upset" by the game after it's been in stores for 6 hours.  What a bunch of fucking losers.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 22, 2020)

So....I finally bought a Nintendo Switch and Animal Crossing, because I was being heckled by the other EB girls.

I forgot how much I liked playing 'going nowhere' games.  I mean, always been a huge fan of Harvest Moon/Song of Seasons, and I never picked up Animal Crossing in the past due to my brother taking over the system a majority of the time and/or my parents not wanting to buy _another_ game when we have enough.

Not sure if I'll ever be 'good', but I like it because I can dress like a Tiger King reject (I fucking love sport shade and cut-offs, so sue me) and spend hours fishing and fishing and fishing.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought the Last of Us: Part 2 over the weekend as well.

I'm only like 2 hours in, but I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2020)

kevo_55 said:


> I bought the Last of Us: Part 2 over the weekend as well.
> 
> I'm only like 2 hours in, but I'm liking it a lot.


I definitely get the impression being 2 1/2 days into it that it will not have a happy ending.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 22, 2020)

Doh!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 23, 2020)

Supe said:


> What a bunch of fucking losers.


People suck. I didn't know it was possible, but it has become apparent that they suck even more over the past couple of months.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

OK, so I finished the game.  It's a very good game.  The ending, IMO, was abrupt and disappointing (and predictable).  

I come away from this feeling like the first game was the better of the two.  The Part I was so amazing because of the character relationships that developed, and never stopped developing.  Part II, while providing lots of backstory and doing a good job showing why Ellie wasn't necessarily a protagonist in all this, was mostly void of the relationship building.  Yeah, there was superficial boyfriend/girlfriend stuff and some very blatant "they're only kids, I care now and see the error of my ways", but did nothing in the way of real character development.  They did a better job with the new character, but her absence from Part I sort of left you feeling like you didn't care what happened to her either way.

Part II had better cut scenes and marginally improved graphics over Part I.  Motion capture was brilliant as noted above.  It was a bit too reliant on jump scares at times, and there were parts that felt very repetitive.  The new skills system felt largely unneeded, weapons upgrades were a wash.  

I give the game an A- overall.  It's still likely a top 5 PS4 console game, but I don't know if I think of it as the PS4 curtain call I'd hoped it would be.  Looks like the 5 year old Witcher III is going out with the PS4 crown.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 24, 2020)

Animal Crossing is too much fun.  I like fishing a lot.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 24, 2020)

Supe, that's disappointing. 

TBH, I haven't touched it since the weekend. I was wondering who that person was when you were controlling her in the beginning of the game. Hopefully, the story works better for me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 24, 2020)

I know this is a year old, but I just picked up Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order. Not very far in yet... maybe an hour or 2, but I'm really liking it. It's melee lightsaber combat meets "Uncharted" style exploration and platforming, (This is what I hear; I haven't played Uncharted) with a pretty good Star Wars story.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

kevo_55 said:


> Supe, that's disappointing.
> 
> TBH, I haven't touched it since the weekend. I was wondering who that person was when you were controlling her in the beginning of the game. Hopefully, the story works better for me.


It's still not bad, but it's hard for any developer to hit back to back grand slams I guess.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know this is a year old, but I just picked up Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order. Not very far in yet... maybe an hour or 2, but I'm really liking it. It's melee lightsaber combat meets "Uncharted" style exploration and platforming, (This is what I hear; I haven't played Uncharted) with a pretty good Star Wars story.


That's pretty cool, I'll have to look into it.  I didn't know they had any open world SW games.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 24, 2020)

Fallen Order is a pretty good game.

I'd recommend it!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Video game recommendation...

Manifold Gardens

https://manifold.garden/

I just finished it. Would recommend. It's only about 10 hours of gameplay but is definitely worth it. It broke my brain on several occasions. Also the art style is beautiful!

It's hard to describe.

It's a first person puzzle game. The mechanics generally involve pressing buttons and moving cubes from where you get them to some target. Straightforward stuff; lots of games like that.

It's a first person 3D world. You have the ability to change gravity. Imagine you're inside a cube. You can walk up to any wall (or surface) and switch gravity to walk on that surface. From your first person perspective, it appears that you rotated the room. So you have the ability to walk on all 6 sides of the "cube". Although it's not always easy to figure out how to get to where you need to go. Getting interesting.

But also the world that you exist in is a world of repeating geometry. So stuff happens like you jump (really fall; there's no jumping) off the floor and then land on the roof. OR I was just in an area where no matter what direction I went I ended up right back where I started. So I had to figure out how to progress. That's were it get really weird. The repeating geometry generally happens in all 6 directions. So you have to use that to figure out how to accomplish your goal

I don't know if all that made sense. But it creates is feeling were you never know exactly what you're supposed to do. There are times where it feels really unsettling.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2020)

AC Valhalla - I had much higher hopes, but, it's more of the same.  Side quests aren't quite as monotonous as earlier games, but more terrible voice acting, etc.  When you look at games like Witcher 3, God of War, Last of Us, it really makes you wonder how they miss the mark so badly anymore.  I think they just try to turn them out too quickly.  It's also buggy as hell, and crashes damn near once every hour on PS4.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm enjoying my switch. On my own I'm playing Crash Team Racing: Nitro Fueled right now. Good ol' nostalgia.

My family also started a discord for gaming stuff since a lot of us have a switch now and are finding the online multiplayer stuff fun. We've started playing Divinity: Original Sin II as a co-op campaign and also plan to play Diablo III at some point.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Anybody buy anything good doing the recent Steam autumn sale?

I bought Hitman 2 and Mutant Year Zero


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 3, 2020)

I got the newish re-release of Age of Empires II for $10 myself.

Steam had some really good games for cheap on that sale.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm super excited for Christmas.  I started playing Octopath Traveler on the switch (they have a 3-hour demo that you can play like the normal game/experience) and it's sooooo fucking good.  Turn-based RPG, the pixel artwork is AMAZING, like, you can tell whomever was in charge of the art for background and the entire world was super detailed.  But I finished my demo.  And I can't buy it.  Because I told my brother I wanted it for Christmas.  UGH.

I bought the Phoenix Wright trilogy on switch.  I have all the games for DS, but why not buy them again?  Haven't started playing it yet because I'm still playing 'Let's Go! Eevee!'  I just want to catch Mewtwo and finish the pokedex and then I'll prob put it down.  The 'extras' in the game (fighting Red/Blue/Green and the scary master trainers) aren't something I really want to do?  I also need to start playing Pokemon Shield...because my brother said I need to?  Supposedly it also has expansion packs, so I'll pick it up.

Lastly...My ACNH has not been touched for a while.  I know I've missed a bunch of events...and the weeds are prob ridic.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm super excited for Christmas.  I started playing Octopath Traveler on the switch (they have a 3-hour demo that you can play like the normal game/experience) and it's sooooo fucking good.  Turn-based RPG, the pixel artwork is AMAZING, like, you can tell whomever was in charge of the art for background and the entire world was super detailed.  But I finished my demo.  And I can't buy it.  Because I told my brother I wanted it for Christmas.  UGH.
> 
> I bought the Phoenix Wright trilogy on switch.  I have all the games for DS, but why not buy them again?  Haven't started playing it yet because I'm still playing 'Let's Go! Eevee!'  I just want to catch Mewtwo and finish the pokedex and then I'll prob put it down.  The 'extras' in the game (fighting Red/Blue/Green and the scary master trainers) aren't something I really want to do?  I also need to start playing Pokemon Shield...because my brother said I need to?  Supposedly it also has expansion packs, so I'll pick it up.
> 
> Lastly...My ACNH has not been touched for a while.  I know I've missed a bunch of events...and the weeds are prob ridic.


I've heard that Octopath Traveler is super good. My son was playing it for a while, but I don't think he finished.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2021)

Looking for recommendations. Right now, me, wife, and daughter all play different stuff. We're wanting to try some sort of team-based or optionally-team-based online multiplayer game so we can all play something together.

1) My desktop is decent, but they are both playing on lower-end laptops. We do have a single PS4 available if there is something cross-platform.

2) No PvP/battle royale type shooters, e.g. PUBG or Fortnite

3) My daughter and I are not a fan of Diablo-style point and click gameplay, so first or third person RPG type stuff would be preferred.

Is there anything that fits the bill here?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2021)

mr snick and minisnick plays rocket league (race car soccer) against friends. He plays on PS, while I know friends play on computer.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2021)

I think we'd prefer something quest/story based. Sea of Thieves probably would have worked, but I hear a ton of complaints from frustrated fans that you're constantly being sunk/harassed by trolls, so there's no way to opt out of combat if you don't want to.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 6, 2021)

@Supe

Hm... you're definitely looking for co-op multiplayer and not vs multiplayer? I can't think of any games with a co-op campaign that is more than 2 people. But I'm not an expert.

If multiplayer versus was an option, casual games like "Among Us" or "Fall Guys" would be a lot of fun.

Re: rocket league: Thats a good suggestion. I think a lot of sports games or racing games would work, but that may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 6, 2021)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯








Co-op


Default sale page template for content hubs.




store.steampowered.com


----------



## pbrme (Jul 6, 2021)

Just get you a Raspberry Pi, micro SD and run RetroPie. Find some classic Roms and a couple of USB controllers and your set. I had one setup a few years ago, plugged it in and found that the SD card was shot, found a new one in an old phone and re-wrote the setup and had a mario3 marathon this last weekend. It's actually a lot easier than you'd think. Youtube is pretty useful on the subject.


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Supe
> 
> Hm... you're definitely looking for co-op multiplayer and not vs multiplayer? I can't think of any games with a co-op campaign that is more than 2 people. But I'm not an expert.
> 
> ...


Yeah, definitely looking for co-op where teams can do quests/missions. Seems like the two I can find so far are GTA online that lets you team up for heists, or Elder Scrolls.


----------



## DLD PE (Jul 7, 2021)

Supe said:


> Yeah, definitely looking for co-op where teams can do quests/missions. Seems like the two I can find so far are GTA online that lets you team up for heists, or Elder Scrolls.


I've never played Elder Scrolls, but heard nothing but great things about it, even from people who don't normally play computer games.

As a side note, once a week I team up with a former co-worker, one his friends, and my sister's boyfriend and play COD Warzone. I think there's only one person in our group under 45. We strictly play "Plunder", where you run around and grab as much money as you can, and the team with the most money wins. Of course, being a COD game, combat is sometimes unavoidable, but we win many matches since we focus on grabbing money, activating side missions (contracts to make more money) and avoid confrontation. It's a blast and it's cross-platform.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2021)

We have been playing Phasmophobia several nights a week. That game is creepy, unbelievably frustrating, and addicting!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2021)

I started playing some of the mod campaigns for Portal and Portal 2.
Right now I'm playing Portal Stories: Mel. It is EXCELLENT!








Portal Stories: Mel on Steam


Portal Stories: Mel is a community made, free modification for Portal 2 based in the Portal universe. It tells the story of Mel, who meets a new personality core and faces an undiscovered threat to the Aperture facility.




store.steampowered.com





Next I want to play Portal Reloaded








Portal Reloaded on Steam


Portal Reloaded is a free, community made modification for Portal 2. The mod builds on the concepts of the main game by allowing you to place a third portal, which enables traveling between two different timelines. Thinking in four dimensions is vital to solving 25 brand new mind-bending puzzles.




store.steampowered.com


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 26, 2021)

Supe said:


> We have been playing Phasmophobia several nights a week. That game is creepy, unbelievably frustrating, and addicting!


I read that as Phantasmagoria the first time. That was a good game, and terrifying for the time.


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I read that as Phantasmagoria the first time. That was a good game, and terrifying for the time.


I loved Phantasmagoria. I still remember the scene where the person was killed by getting dirt packed down their throat in the greenhouse! I was a big fan of the Gabriel Knight games too, like the Beast Within games. All the LucasArts and Sierra adventure games are my jam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2021)

mr snick and minisnick finished It Takes Two last weekend.


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick and minisnick finished It Takes Two last weekend.



Junior and I played this on PS4 and I was pleasantly surprised how good it was. I was expecting it to be a total turd.


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2021)

So we've more or less settled into a three game rotation with the family and a few online friends:

-Phasmaphobia, which is about to have an update with two new ghosts released just before Halloween
-Deceit, is similar to Among Us but with much better graphics/levels and a first person shooter element. You can still vote someone out, but have to take them down via first person shooter and have someone else finish them off. You progress through three levels, and one or two people can transform into monsters during the blackout periods and attack you. You don't know if there is one monster or two when you start, and some of them can clone themselves, making it extra tricky. 
-7 Days to Die, great little zombie survival game (pretty old already but with a good sized following) that Mrs. Supe is hooked on and we've already sunk way too many hours into. Although its very crafting/scavenging heavy (which I'm usually not a huge fan of), when you play with 3 or more people, you can sort of hand off the duties you don't like to somebody else that does. Every 7th day there is a "blood moon" where you will be attacked aggressively by a stream of zombies for several game-hours (maybe 10-12 real-world minutes), and are unlikely to survive unless you're on a rooftop and well defended. In general, zombies are more aggressive at night and less aggressive by day, but become increasingly aggressive the more time you spend in the game. Zombie types also vary by location in the game, and are also attracted to noise/activity in an area. There are supposed to be some big updates coming out for this game soon as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 15, 2021)

I just started playing "Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden" on PC

I'm probably 10 hours in and it's great!


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 18, 2021)

Y'all, I just picked up a PS5 last week. First console I've bought since I bought the Xbox 360 Slim when it came out. I've been out of the loop for a long time on gaming. I feel like such an old man. This controller with dual vibration and adaptive trigger? Amazing. The wife and I are playing It Takes Two, and I'm playing Warzone on my own. These 13 year-olds on Warzone are much better than the 12 year-olds on COD: Mobile lol!


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 18, 2021)

Orchid PE said:


> Y'all, I just picked up a PS5 last week. First console I've bought since I bought the Xbox 360 Slim when it came out. I've been out of the loop for a long time on gaming. I feel like such an old man. This controller with dual vibration and adaptive trigger? Amazing. The wife and I are playing It Takes Two, and I'm playing Warzone on my own. These 13 year-olds on Warzone are much better than the 12 year-olds on COD: Mobile lol!


Warzone is a tough game, especially the Battle Royale. We tend to stick with Plunder most of the time, since it suits our play style and we feel like we have a pretty good chance each match. We tend to alternate between that and Payload.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm starting a new game, Echo.

TL;DR summary...
You're in a palace trying to reach ... some objective.
The palace creates duplicates of you as enemies. At first the enemies can only walk toward you and grab you. But whatever the palace sees you do the enemies learn to do.
So if you run, they learn to run. If you jump, shoot, traverse obstacles, the enemies learn to do it too.

 (cinematic trailer)

 (gameplay trailer)


----------



## pbrme (Dec 20, 2021)

Zelda: Breath of the Wild is becoming a problem. I was up until 4am Friday night collecting trading stock and wood to buy the house they were demo'ing in Hateno. It's a really fun game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 20, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Zelda: Breath of the Wild is becoming a problem. I was up until 4am Friday night collecting trading stock and wood to buy the house they were demo'ing in Hateno. It's a really fun game.


It's a great game!

Just like real life. You'll be investing in Link's house for a long time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 22, 2021)

Go play this super simple, yet amazing, free game
on computer... I don't think it works on your phone









skeal (webGL version) by whymog


It's Skeal, but it runs in your browser.




whymog.itch.io





it take approx 3 minutes
sound required
I'll wait


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 8, 2022)

My son got me Metroid Dread for Christmas. It's excellent!!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2022)

Our group has been playing/enjoying No Mans Sky. Space exploration/sort-of survival with procedurally generated planets. 

I got lucky early on and grabbed a mission that had a big payout at the end. Completed some main story line missions to get access/blueprints to more valuable materials. Was able to use payout as seed money for starting a lucrative farming and mining operation that generates about 20% of my starting investment every 4 real-time hours. Made back everything I spent on materials/ships with some grindy hours of buying low in one system and selling high in another. 

Now searching for the "perfect" planet to set up a pair of bases both on land and under water while earning money in the background ("bad" planets have radioactivity, toxicity, bad storms, drones that attack you, minimal flora/fauna, etc.) Wife and friends are mad because they didn't invest early and are making peanuts trying to salvage stuff, and everything they need to craft/repair is more expensive because I crashed several of the local economies with my buying and selling antics 

The game is a lot of fun and a major time suck, though some of the glitches are pretty annoying. I had to manually edit a save game file to bypass a mission because the entrance to a building was glitched into the terrain and inaccessible. I also have to regularly clear out my base from dirt/rocks/plants, because the game loses track of terraformed areas and replaces what was excavated. The others have also dealt with some pretty infuriating inventory glitches, and have lost space ships from their inventory, etc.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 24, 2022)

I played Pinochle Saturday night. Good times.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2022)

Random.
Every time I spray bugs with bug spray, I feel a little like GLADOS releasing the neurotoxin.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2022)

Started playing State of Decay: 2. Third person zombie survival game, quite a bit different than the previous games we've played - no DIY base building, missions are character based and not just "go fetch", etc. Fun little time waster.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Worlde and Quordle and Globle!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Sim City 4 Deluxe!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Slay the Spire


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 7, 2022)

Almost finished Echo, trying to decide what to play next. Possibilities include:

Aperture Tag (a Portal 2 mod)
Bridge Constructor Portal
Superliminal
Tomb Raider


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2022)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Almost finished Echo, trying to decide what to play next. Possibilities include:
> 
> Aperture Tag (a Portal 2 mod)
> Bridge Constructor Portal
> ...


 Tomb Raider is excellent


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 8, 2022)

MiniME got Star Wars: Battlefront 2 for his birthday, so I'll be playing that tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2022)

Supe said:


> Tomb Raider is excellent


Thanks. I'm leaning toward Superliminal because I think it's a pretty short game. And then jumping into Tomb Raider


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Apr 8, 2022)

I recently played It Takes Two and am playing Stardew Valley. Played both with my girlfriend who is not a gamer at all, and she loved both. Great games to play with a kid or partner or friend who isn't into games.

I have also been playing Elden Ring, but its such a time suck and will take me a long time to finish.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 29, 2022)

Superliminal was excellent!!!!
If you like Portal, you'll probably like Superliminal. Very different mechanics, but similar gameplay and similar vibe.

Also like Portal, it's a short game. Probably only like 10 hours.
But I could image spending dozens of hours replaying it if you're a completionist and determined to find all the collectables.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Apr 29, 2022)

Portal 1 and 2 are some of my favorite games. I can't wait for them to be released on switch so that I can replay them, and do the companion campaign finally!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 29, 2022)

Spitfire6532 said:


> Portal 1 and 2 are some of my favorite games. I can't wait for them to be released on switch so that I can replay them, and do the companion campaign finally!


I've never done the co-op campaign on Portal 2 either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 29, 2022)

I just installed Tomb Raider


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 29, 2022)

I've never played any of the Tomb Raiders. I feel like I've missed out, same with the Halo series.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 29, 2022)

DLD PE said:


> I've never played any of the Tomb Raiders. I feel like I've missed out, same with the Halo series.


I played a couple of the old Tomb Raider games back in the late 99s or early 00s.

But if you're just getting into it the 2013 reboot is the place to start. Only 3 games in the rebooted series (so far).

I've also never played Halo, but I not really into first person shooters.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2022)

I bought a VR headset, so I've been playing a lot of Superhot VR, Beat Saber, and Moonrider (which is like Beat Saber, but with better music).


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2022)

We've been playing Grounded - basically outdoor survival game meets Honey I Shrunk the Kids. It's still in pre-release though, so we've about done as much as we can until they do their next updates to release new areas/content/bosses.


----------



## pbrme (May 11, 2022)

Supe said:


> - basically outdoor survival game meets Honey I Shrunk the Kids.


So like Honey I Shrunk the Kids 2?


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2022)

pbrme said:


> So like Honey I Shrunk the Kids 2?


Slightly different background story, more bugs. Other than that... yep.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 11, 2022)

20+ hours into Tomb Raider (2013)... it's so good!


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2022)

Started playing Fallout76 - seems like it would be boring by itself, but first few hours seemed like fun with a full team.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 16, 2022)

Too many games. Not enough time.
Hitman 3 is on sale on Steam (today is the last day of the sale), so had to buy that. No idea when I'll actually play it.


----------



## DLD PE (May 16, 2022)

This past weekend's Warzone theme (Operation Monarch) was pretty good. Everyone is stuck on Caldera Island and King Kong and Godzilla are wreaking havoc while the poisonous gas cloud is closing in. You have to fight for survival from each other and the two titans. Last team to survive gets to leave the island.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 18, 2022)

Finished Tomb Raider
Started Aperture Tag


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 24, 2022)

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Finished Tomb Raider
> Started Aperture Tag


Finished Aperture Tag (it's less than 10 hours)
Started Celeste


----------



## ptatohed (Saturday at 2:44 AM)

Finished several games since I last reported. But the most notable is probably Red Dead Redemption II on PS4. Excellent, excellent game! Currently, wrapping up Resident Evil 8 on PS4. Pretty darn good!


----------

